# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Problematično ponašanje skoro 13-godišnjakinje

## KAMI

Drage Rode, molim Vas pomoć!

Molim Vas da mi date savjet kome se obratiti za stručnu pomoć zbog problematičnog ponašanja djevojčice koja će uskoro navršiti 13 godina. Opisat ću vam jučerašnji dan kako bi mogle dobiti dojam o kakvoj situaciji se radi.
Ja sam jučer imala slobodan dan, nisam radila.
Ujutro sam se probudila malo iza 7 h, muž je već otišao na posao.
Odvela sam psa u šetnju i usput otišla do dućana.
Došla sam kući, pripremila doručak i doručkovala sa svoje dvije kćerke.
Nakon toga su se one odijenule, oprale zube i sl. i krenule pisat zadaću.
Sa starijom razgovaram o problemu koji učestalo uzrokuje svađe u obitelji, a uzrokovan njenim dugotrajnim tuširanjem i obitavanjem u kupaoni. Tri puta tjedno ima treninge s kojih dođe doma oko 21,50 h. Nakon toga ode u kupaonicu na tuširanje i izađe iz kupaone u 23 h. Posljedica: muž i ja tek tada idemo na tuširanje i na kraju odlazimo spavat oko ponoći. Tu se krije veliki problem jer mi je to prekasno i ujutro se probudim ko zombi. Razgovaram s njom o tome i tražim je da skrati boravak u kupaoni, objašnjavam zašto je to tražim. Ona odgovara da će se potruditi.
Starija se u nekom trenu krenula spremati za njemački, to joj je izborni i ide na njega u školu u suprotnu smjenu.
Uzme ruksak od mlađe i ona joj ga da bez problema, nagura u njega udžbenike i na same udžbenike stavi školske papuče (znate otprilike kak izgledaju školske papuče).
Ja joj kažem neka iz ormarića uzme vrećicu za školske papuče i da ih ne stavlja direktno na knjige.
Sad i mlađa krene s tim zahtjevom jer se radi o njenoj torbi.
Tu se starija izdere "e baš neću" i tek nakon kaj ja donesem vrećicu ih ona preko volje stavi u nju.
Starija odlazi na njemački, mlađa piše zadaću, ja radim ručak jer mlađa mora ranije u školu zbog natjecanja iz matematike. 
Odvezem mlađu u školu, usput pokupim stariju kojoj je završio njemački, dolazimo doma i ručamo.
Za ručak pojede 4 pohanca i dva puta si obilato stavlja pire krumpir i špinat.
Ja to gledam i ne mogu vjerovati koliko hrane trpa u sebe budući da se i za doručak dobro najela.
Nakon kaj se najela joj spomenem u najboljoj namjeri bez ikakvog povišenog tona da mislim da joj je taj zadnji pohanac bio previše i da mora malo pripaziti ukoliko ne želi da joj se krenu nakupljati kile (tu joj navedem par primjera iz razreda jer je sigurno barem 50% curica u razredu pretilo). Nakon toga ona sva ljuta i bijesna jer sam joj ja rekla da je ona debela!!! Naravno da to nisam rekla već sam je samo upozorila na količinu hrane koju je pojela.
Uskoro šečem psa, vozim nju i prijateljicu u školu, a ja odlazim ginekologu na pregled.
Nakon ginekologa obavljam kupovinu i odlazim po muža na posao.
Jurnemo usput nećaku dostaviti lektiru koju nije našao u svojoj knjižnici i odlazimo po mlađu u školu.
Muž i mlađa odlaze prošetati pesa, ja kuham ručak za danas.
Pećem i beze kore za tortu da si malo smanjim količinu posla za danas jer radim do kasno i prije 20 h neću biti doma, a u subotu nam dolaze gosti.
Starija dolazi iz škole, sva je nekakva ljuta, drsko odgovara na svako moje pitanje i odlazi u sobu s mobitelom u rukama.
Mlađu muž vozi na trening.
Sat vremena kasnije stariju vozimo na trening, mlađu vozimo doma.
U 21,30 h ja odlazim po stariju na trening, kad dođem doma čeka me zadnja šetnja pesa jer muž radi od doma pa ga ne želim dodatno opterećivati.
Na putu doma kažem joj da čim dođe doma ode na tuširanje i kažem joj da ja još idem prošetati pesa.
Dolazimo doma, uzimam pesa i odlazim u zadnju kratku šetnju, vraćam se iz šetnje (već je cca 22 i 15) i nađem nju razvaljenu na krevetu s mobitelom u rukama i na moj zahtjev da krene u kupaonu ona osorno diže glas na mene i kaže da čekam.
I uz to opet spominje kak sam joj rekla da je debela.
Ja sam tu luda jer sam a) premorena i b) jer opet radi problem oko kupaone i c) jer je već 22,15 h i već vidim da ću opet otići na spavanje prekasno jer moram i kosu oprati, osušiti...
Nakon toga muž dolazi do nje, primi ju za rukav i odgurne ju u smjeru kupaone i vikne da se ode napokon kupat.
Na to ona krene vrištat nasred hodnika (a živimo u zgradi), baš vrištat iz petnih žila, govoreći mužu da je on nasilnik.
Nakon toga muž totalno poludi i ošamari ju, a ona nastavlja s uvredama i govori mu da će pozvat policiju.
Na kraju salve uvreda i groznih riječi s obje strane, muž gasi bojler i ne dozvoli joj da se otušira.
Dakle, nikakav dogovor za nju ne vrijedi, niti jedan razgovor ne urodi plodom, empatije ni u primislima, mogla bih reći da ide sve na gore.
Najviše mi je žao mlađe koja je doista jako dobro dijete iako i sama na pragu puberteta.

I što tu zaključiti?
Svijesna sam toga da ju muž nije trebao udariti (iskreno, da ju nije on, osjećala sam kao da bih je ja mogla) jer to kako se ona razgovara je bez imalo bilo kakvog poštovanja prema nama kao roditeljima.
Muž na poslu radi ko konj, svaki dan dođe doma oko 18 h i onda još od doma radi barem 2-3 sata.
Ja isto dođem doma oko 18 h, sve kućanske poslove preuzela sam na sebe, razvažam tri puta tjedno na treninge, sad nam je u rasporedu i ortodont kojem idemo barem jednom tjedno.
Da ne zaboravim i pesa koji je udomljen baš zbog nje jer se mužu i meni činilo da bi nabavka psa njoj pomogla jer je oduvijek sklona ispadima i emotivnim reakcijama koje su mi se činile neprimjerenima.
Često je užasno drska, otrovna prema svima, vidim da mlađoj sve više smeta.
Ima ona naravno i dobrih strana, odličan je učenik, dobar sportaš, ali PONAŠANJE!!!
I da, to ponašanje je rezervirano za doma, u školi je ko milo dijete!!

Please, HELP!!

----------


## magriz

tldnr
koje je u stvari tvoje pitanje?

----------


## Mima

Kad je djevojčica imala 11 godina pitala si ovdje trebate li potražiti pomoć radi njenog ponašanja, i mislim da je odgovor uglavnom bio da trebate - pa, jeste li potražili pomoć?

Dijete *šamarate*, prigovarate joj koliko jede bez ikakve osnove, ljutite se jer se hoće istuširati nakon treninga - pa ako si ti umorna, i ona je umorna ako dođe doma u 10 navečer. 
Zamisli, 'razvalila' se na krevetu 15 minuta! Daj malo pročitaj kako se uopće izražavaš o djevojčici od 13 godina, i to svojoj kćeri. 

Ne znam kako uopće očekuješ da imaš bolji odnos sa djetetom u pubertetu uz ovakav odnos. Pazi, oni šamaraju dijete. Ma ono, srami se, stvarno.

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja ću ti samo reći - dobro došla!
Ovo je ništa naspram onog što te još čeka ...
Bit će boljih dana, u kojem će te s razumijevanjem poslušati, a bit će i gorih od tog što si opisala ...


Savjet?
Pa nemam neki poseban ...
Ja se samo nadam da će uskoro proći to (iako moram još dva puta kroz tu fazu) i da će jednog dana se pokazati da je nešto od odgoja kojeg pokušavam provoditi i ostalo ...

----------


## MalaRiba

Ovako na brzinu: nemoj jo stvarati stres oko hrane ako već nije issue, neka jede dijete. Jesi li ju pitala što je bilo u školi, kako je provela dan, zna li da vam se uvijek može obratiti? I da, za šamar znaš, nemojte nikako. Meni se samo čini da ste svi rastrgani poslom i da i to dobrinosi obiteljskoj dinamici. ovo za tuširanje joj nije ok, slažem se, al možda joj treba alone time, da bude sama sa sobom dok ispire dan.

----------


## KAMI

Draga Mima,

Da, pitala sam ovdje trebamo li potražiti pomoć kad je imala 11 godina i nismo je zatražili jer je nekako zavladao mirniji period, nabavili smo peseka i tak.
Nadala sam se da ide na bolje..
Definitivno sad hoću, zatražila sam savjet kuda otići u moru raznih centara..

Kaj se tiče hrane, uopće ne mislim da je bilo bez ikakve osnove..
Nisam joj dala da se istušira? Jesam, ali da se ne tušira sat vremena bez da misli na sve druge ukućane koji se, zamisli, isto žele istuširati.
Kaj sve izvlačiš iz konteksta?
Kak se ja izražavam? Zato jer sam napisala da je bila razvaljena na krevetu. Pa, da, bila je, koliko je duga i široka..

----------


## KAMI

MalaRiba i Vrijeska, hvala vam cure..

----------


## sirius

Koji je ono problem?

----------


## Argente

Ja nemam tinejdžera ali bit ću slobodna zaključiti da je ovo tipični tinejdžerski bezobrazluk (bar iz ovih primjera koje si navela). Zašto se ti i muž ne idete otuširati prije nje, pa kad uđe nek bude u kupaoni do 2 ujutro ako ju je volja?

----------


## Mima

Znaš što, ja sam sto posto sigurna da ti imaš velike probleme u odnosu s djetetom, i da njeno ponašanje percipiraš kao jako bezobrazno, i definitivno ti treba stručna pomoć, a za početak danas popodne ti i muž zajednički odlučite da više nikad nećete šamarati dijete. A ja ti preporučam da pročitaš polako svoj post pa si zapiši sa strane koje su to strahote koje je tvoja 13-godišnja kći jučer napravila da je po tvom mišljenju zaslužila šamarčine.

I ne znam, stavi crveni plusić na svakom mjestu na kojem si joj potpuno bezveze prigovarala, pa razmisli je li to baš najbolji način za gradnju odnosa sa djevojčicom u pubertetu. Ona nema pet godina, odrasta, i sasvim je za očekivati da joj ide na živce ako joj mama govori kako da spremi šlape u torbu. Da ne spominjem prigovore u vezi hrane.

----------


## pepi

Ne znam iz kojeg si grada,ako si iz Zagreba, možeš se za početak obratiti obiteljskom savjetovalištu Luka Ritz.

Njihove reakcije u toj dobi su takve kakve ih opisuješ, ali zato vaše kao roditelja nisu primjerene. Hoću reći da nikakvo vikanje, a još manje šamaranje neće pomoći, nego naprotiv, sve pogoršati.
Vjeruj mi, prošla sam sve to, a i još ću morati. 
Shvatila sam da sve što kažem moram reći mirno,staloženo (iako u meni sve divlja) i bez odstupanja.

----------


## rahela

mislim da većina nas ima takve i slične scene sa svojim tinejđerima, samo je pitanje koliko je često i koliko tko od nas može podnositi

ja mantram da to ustvari i nije moje dijete, nego trenutno njime upravljaju hormoni
ali, kod nas nisu takve situacije česte, pa se ni ne nerviram toliko
imam još dvoje mlađih ni blizu puberteta i ne znam gdje bih dospjela da se živciram radi svih njihovih pi...rija i da relativno razumna dočekam dajoš i njihov pubertet završi

za problem sa hranom, ti najbolje znaš ima li potencijala da postane veći problem, pa se i to treba rješavati, ali očito u nekom trenutku pogodnijem za takav ozbiljni razgovor, a ne usputno "malo ti je to bilo previše"
ja bih možda prije nego je izvadila taj četvrti pohanac rekla da treba ostati još i za ostale ukućane i da ne može uzeti toliko puno, npr.

za kupaonu, ne znam, možda da si se otišla tuširati ti kad si se vratila iz šetnje s psom, kad već ona nije, ne bi ni došlo do takve eskalacije

----------


## sasa

A zasto se ako joj to dugo tusiranje toliko znaci vi ne istusirate ranije? Obzirom da je djevojcica u osjetljivoj dobi ja ne bih tjerala mak na konac kod stvari koje nisu presudne- poput vremena tusiranja. Takodjer vjerujem da ju je jako pogodio tvoj komentar o pohancima i zato je reagirala kao sto je reagiral, mislim da ako dijete nema problema s tezinom da joj ne trebas brojati zalogaje. Raste intenzivno, bavi se sportom. Ne vidim problem u pohancima. Ako vidis da krece imati teskoca s tezinom mozes ti prilagoditi kuhinju, u smislu lakse hrane eventualno. Ovo o samaru nema smisla komentirati. Stvarno mislim da je u svakoj situaciji neadekvatan, a u ovoj mi se cini i osobito grub. Ne vidim njeno ponasanje kao osobito problematicno, mislim da bi mozda vec i promjena komunikacije- ljubaznija, njeznija komunikacija s vase strane dovela do promjena.

----------


## betty blue

ja ću samo reći da je (meni osobno) šamar udarac koji izaziva najveće poniženje
majkemi, radije bih da me netko šakom opali neko da mi opali šamar
šamar služi samo poniženju

pokušajte za početak poraditi na tome da se prema djetetu odnosite s malo više poštovanja
pa ni ti ne bi htjela da te muž šamara ako se nisi otuširala na vrijeme?

----------


## Argente

ajd ne pretjerujte, nije popila šamar jer se nije otuširala na vrijeme, nego jer je urlala ko zvijer u 23h u zgradi
sad bi na to svi mino sjeli uhvativši se za rukice
kakva oaza razuma, civiliziranosti, zrelosti i samokontrole
osim toga, 4 pohanca + 2 obilata refilla pirea i špinata jesu karta u pretilost
a ovdje ja vidim kao glavni problem njenu sebičnost, sebi natrpa pijat,  sebi uzme sat i pol kupaone dok svi čekaju, a poslije nje potop
nisu ti prijestupi baš toliki i nisu šamari rješenje, ali da je drska-drska je

----------


## betty blue

pa dobro, drska je, mene zanima jel su inače djeca u pubertetu cvijeće?
meni je potpuno očekivano da je dijete drsko u pubertetu
zar ste vi bile drage i mile?

----------


## betty blue

i isto kao što trogodišnjaku s tantrumom ne bih opalila šamar da se smiri, ne bih ni trinaestogodišnjakinji

----------


## sirius

Meni je to komentiranje kolicine hrane koju pojede -strasno.
Ako dijete nema problema sa tezinom, redovito i intenzivno trenira, cemu brojati zalogajje i spominjati curice iz razreda koje imaju problema sa tezinom? ! 
Isto tako tusiranje... otusirala bih se prva pa neka se tusira koliko zeli, ne bih niti trepnula. Samo bih ocekivala da ne lupa jer bih ja vec bila u krevetu.

----------


## sasa

Iz napisanog vidimo da se nije krenula tusirat odmah cim je usla u stan, da je mama posizika zbog toga, mala joj je osorno odgovorila, dosao je tata i krenuo gurati djevojcicu u kupaonu pa je mala pocela urlati.
prvo sumnjam da je samo mala urlala jer se cini kao da je situacija poprilicno (a po meni i bezrazlozno) eskalirala. Pa vjerujem da ni roditelji nisu govorili smirenim glasom. Samaranje djeteta je krivo i vodi samo u dublje probleme i nerazumijevanje. Iz napisanoga vidimo da roditelji uopce ne vide da i oni doprinose narusenim odnosima nego svu odgovornost svaljuju na djevojcicu. A bojim se da od toga nema kruha. U smislu poboljsanja odnosa. Tako da ne vidim tko pretjeruje ako komentiramo da je potreban radikalan zaokret u komunikaciji s roditeljske strane i promjena paradigme- mala je sebicna i drska, a svi smo mi njenje zrtve, ukoliko zele bolji odnos s djevojcicom.

----------


## magriz

> ajd ne pretjerujte, nije popila šamar jer se nije otuširala na vrijeme, nego jer je urlala ko zvijer u 23h u zgradi
> sad bi na to svi mino sjeli uhvativši se za rukice
> kakva oaza razuma, civiliziranosti, zrelosti i samokontrole
> osim toga, 4 pohanca + 2 obilata refilla pirea i špinata jesu karta u pretilost
> a ovdje ja vidim kao glavni problem njenu sebičnost, sebi natrpa pijat,  sebi uzme sat i pol kupaone dok svi čekaju, a poslije nje potop
> nisu ti prijestupi baš toliki i nisu šamari rješenje, ali da je drska-drska je


nije popila samar zbog svog ponasanja, nego zbog roditelja koji ne znaju na lijepo rjesavat probleme osim prigovaranjem i onda samarom
nije problem u djevojci. ona je u pubertetu i s njom treba razgovarati. ne prigovorit nakon cetvrtog pohanca. haloooo!!! 
a tusiranje - pa i ja volim biti sat i pol u kupaonici. pogotovo navecer. ako to roditeljima ne pase neka razgovaraju prije. na lijepo. ne na noz

----------


## sirius

Šamar je uvijek znak bespomocnost i gubitka kontrole. 
( ok, ako pricamo o vise manje normalnim roditeljima ne zlostavljacima). 
Ne vidim iz posta da je dijete po bilo cemu problematicno ili da ima veci problem od bilo kojeg svog vrsnjaka u toj dobi. Problem je u roditeljima koji se ne znaju nositi s tim.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam baš da se treba pomiriti s tim da je bezobrazluk sastavni dio puberteta. Ako imamo prava, imamo i odgovornosti.
Ovdje ispada nešto slično kao i u obrazovnom sustavu; ako učitelj ima problema s disciplinom djece, sigurno je do njega, jer ne poznaje i ne primjenjuje odgovarajuće metode.
Uvjerena sam da nije baš tako.
Svim bezgrešnima ovdje- blago vam se da nikad niste izgubili živce i odreagirali neprimjereno.
Da, potražite pomoć, nisam sigurna koliko ćeš je ovdje naći.

----------


## sirius

Daleko od toga da nisam izgubila zivce.
Ali uopce nije poanta u tome. Imala sam i imam puni vecih problema od zivcanosti i gubitka kontrole koju donosi pubertet. Valjda se zbog toga nisam nikad niti cudila normalnim stvarima koje idu uz odrastanje.

----------


## Dijana

Ali ne možemo sve mjeriti svojim aršinom zar ne? Svakom su njegovi problemi najveći.

----------


## pepi

> Ne znam baš da se treba pomiriti s tim da je bezobrazluk sastavni dio puberteta. Ako imamo prava, imamo i odgovornosti.
> Ovdje ispada nešto slično kao i u obrazovnom sustavu; ako učitelj ima problema s disciplinom djece, sigurno je do njega, jer ne poznaje i ne primjenjuje odgovarajuće metode.
> Uvjerena sam da nije baš tako.
> Svim bezgrešnima ovdje- blago vam se da nikad niste izgubili živce i odreagirali neprimjereno.
> Da, potražite pomoć, nisam sigurna koliko ćeš je ovdje naći.


O da, koliko sam puta samo izgubila živce, vikala :cupakosu: ,ali s vremenom sam shvatila da to samo izaziva kontraefekt.

Ne mislim da se ovdje radi o bezobrazluku, ovo je manje-više tipično ponašanje pubertetlije.

----------


## betty blue

> Svim bezgrešnima ovdje- blago vam se da nikad niste izgubili živce i odreagirali neprimjereno.


hvala, i ja sam ponosna na sebe   :worldcup:  :worldcup:  :worldcup:

----------


## KAMI

Cure drage, smatram sebe, iako se to sada nekima ne čini tako, jakoooo tolerantnom osobom, razgovarala sam s njom o tom tuširanju xy puta.
Pa kaj zbilja mislite da bih radila problem da je to prvi, drugi ili treći put?
Znači, bezbroj razgovora, objašnjavanja i diskutiranja nije urodilo plodom.
Pa meni na poslu glava pada za kompjuterom jer idem spavat u pol noći, dižem se u 6.

U prošli utorak, također nakon treninga, smo se muž i ja išli prije nje tuširat.
Razmišljala sam, ok, idem prije tebe da opet ne ponorim kad završiš u 23 h..
Dakle, muž i ja smo bili skroz gotovi, sa pranjem zubi, oko 22,40 h, a ona je bila gotova točno u ponoć.
Meni kao mami nije normalno da dijete u toj dobi ide spavat a) nakon mene i b) u ponoć.

Kaj se hrane tiče, ovo kaj je ona pojela za ručak to ja pojedem valjda kroz cijeli dan.
I da, sva se zaoblila i definitivno mislim da je na nekakvoj granici koju kad prijeđe bi čovjek mogao pomisliti da je bucka.
I nemam nikakvo loše mišljenje prema buckastima, imam jako puno prijatelja koji su buckasti, ali ću definitivno reagirati ako vidim da mi dijete ide putem za koji mislim da, prije svega, nije zdrav.

----------


## Dijana

A sad..šta je kome bezobrazluk?..meni bi ovo gore navedeno bio..

----------


## Jelena

Ni meni nije jasno zašto se ne ideš tuširati prije nje. Dogovorite nek ona ide zadnja, ako već uživa 2 sata bit u kupaoni. Ja bih vjerojatno uletila prije nje u kupaonu nakon te šetnje, a kosu bih posušila u sobi i pustila nju ako hoće unutra.

Al što mi je još manje jasno je čiji je to pas? Mi smo imali psa kao djeca u stanu. Moji roditelji nisu nikad šetali našeg psa. Uopće nije bila tema. Niti su ga kupali, niti su mu vadili krpelje, niti su čistili ako bi povratio... Mi smo brinule u psu. Uopće ne razumijiem zašto ste ga nabavili djetetu koje nije imalo namjeru voditi brigu o njemu.

----------


## Dijana

> hvala, i ja sam ponosna na sebe


Onda si definitivno kvalificirana za izreći najtežu osudu strašnog zločina šamara bezobraznoj tinejdžerici  :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

> Al što mi je još manje jasno je čiji je to pas? Mi smo imali psa kao djeca u stanu. Moji roditelji nisu nikad šetali našeg psa. Uopće nije bila tema. Niti su ga kupali, niti su mu vadili krpelje, niti su čistili ako bi povratio... Mi smo brinule u psu. Uopće ne razumijiem zašto ste ga nabavili djetetu koje nije imalo namjeru voditi brigu o njemu.


Ovo je i meni upalo u oči. Kažeš da ste njoj nabavili psa, a samo ti ga šećeš.

----------


## betty blue

> Onda si definitivno kvalificirana za izreći najtežu osudu strašnog zločina šamara bezobraznoj tinejdžerici


ne pada mi na pamet

isto kao što mi ne pada na pamet racionalizirati šamar govoreći da se to svima događa
ne radi se o povišenom tonu, nego o šamaru
pa nek je mala najbezobraznija na svijetu
nije zaslužila šamar od roditelja

i to se treba reći naglas

osude nisam vidjela

----------


## Jelena

Sad vidim da si probala ići prije nje. Ja sam imala dosta stroge roditelje, ali me u toj dobi nitko nije pitao kad idem spavati.
Isto mislim za hranu da su mediji sasvim dovoljna doza za negativne komentare o debljini. A ti možeš jedino promijeniti stil kuhanja.

----------


## Dijana

Ja imam potpuno nebezobraznu tinejdžericu, i manju curu za koju ne mogu garantirati da ću opet imati toliko sreće. :Smile: 
Mislim da ti je to velikim dijelom do karaktera, znači, nije ga moguće previše mijenjati.
Mislim da ti i dalje ostaje ono što si i do sada radila; razgovarati do besvijesti, s tim da bih ja tu možda ubacila malo humora, npr. kod tih pohanaca, jer je očito dijete jako osjetljivo, a i dugo pamti  :Grin: .
Ali ako toliko narušava obiteljsku dinamiku, možda se obratiti Poliklinici za zaštitu djece i mladih?

----------


## KAMI

Kaj se psa tiče, obično je jutarnja šetnja muževa, navečer kasno ide on ili ja, definitivno u kasnu šetnju po mraku ne šaljem djecu.
Kad bude malo dulje dan, onda ok.
Dvije dnevne šetnje su dječje..
Ma, taj pas je najmanji problem koliko je divan, šetala bih ga cijeli dan da treba...

----------


## Mima

Djevojčica je bila: ujutro na njemačkom, zatim u školi, pa na treningu do deset navečer. Kad ona stiže šetati psa?

----------


## Dijana

> ne pada mi na pamet
> 
> isto kao što mi ne pada na pamet racionalizirati šamar govoreći da se to svima događa
> ne radi se o povišenom tonu, nego o šamaru
> pa nek je mala najbezobraznija na svijetu
> nije zaslužila šamar od roditelja
> 
> i to se treba reći naglas
> 
> osude nisam vidjela


Da, treba reći naglas.
Jer mi koji to ne kažemo na glas šamaramo svaki dan non stop. :Grin: .

----------


## Jelena

Ja imam trogodišnjaka, prilično zahtjevnog, i isto sam jako umorna od toga da sve bude kako treba. Trenutno mi nema muža i skratio mi se fitilj, ranije planem. Nije mi lako samoj sebi priznati da ne mora sve biti optimalno. Ako si umorna taj dan napravi paradajz juhu i nek si sami ispeku jaja, nek preskoče trening i prošeću psa. Kolač nije nešto što mira biti. Ako si na rubu snaga, šparaj se.

----------


## betty blue

> Da, treba reći naglas.
> Jer mi koji to ne kažemo na glas šamaramo svaki dan non stop..


koje premise su te na taj zaključak navele?

u ovom konkretnom slučaju je bilo potrebno reći da šamar nije ok, jer je mama sama rekla da bi joj ona opalila šamar da nije tata

----------


## alga

> I da, sva se zaoblila i definitivno mislim da je na nekakvoj granici koju kad prijeđe bi čovjek mogao pomisliti da je bucka.
> I nemam nikakvo loše mišljenje prema buckastima, imam jako puno prijatelja koji su buckasti, ali ću definitivno reagirati ako vidim da mi dijete ide putem za koji mislim da, prije svega, nije zdrav.


Tim manje razumijem zašto onda na stol donosiš pohance i pire. Ti bi trebala biti primjer, i ako ti je stvarno stalo do njenog zdravlja, kuhati zdrave i lagane namirnice. Jer ako se radi o povremenom kuhanju nezdravog, onda ni taj jedan pohanac više taj dan ne bi predstavljao problem. Ako ćeš sada to pravdati time da ona to van kuće konzumira, to je zbog usađenih loših navika. Meni se čini da ustvari tražiš sebi opravdanja. Rekla si da ona dolazi s treninga oko 21.50, a vi sa posla u 18. Ne vidim uopće razlog zašto se ne bi ste vi onda tuširali u tom razdoblju, recimo u 21, i nitko ne bi spavao u ponoć. Sve se može što se hoće.

----------


## Dijana

Betty, Mama ziher ne zna da šamar nije ok. Čekala je forumašice da joj to priopće.
Ali je, (vjerojatno na pogrešnom mjestu), iskreno rekla da je bila u takvom stanju, da bi joj ga i ona bila u stanju opaliti.

----------


## KAMI

> Ja imam potpuno nebezobraznu tinejdžericu, i manju curu za koju ne mogu garantirati da ću opet imati toliko sreće.
> Mislim da ti je to velikim dijelom do karaktera, znači, nije ga moguće previše mijenjati.
> Mislim da ti i dalje ostaje ono što si i do sada radila; razgovarati do besvijesti, s tim da bih ja tu možda ubacila malo humora, npr. kod tih pohanaca, jer je očito dijete jako osjetljivo, a i dugo pamti .
> Ali ako toliko narušava obiteljsku dinamiku, možda se obratiti Poliklinici za zaštitu djece i mladih?


Draga Dijana, hvala ti na savjetu, definitivno ću ih kontaktirati.

----------


## betty blue

> Betty, Mama ziher ne zna da šamar nije ok. Čekala je forumašice da joj to priopće.
> Ali je, (vjerojatno na pogrešnom mjestu), iskreno rekla da je bila u takvom stanju, da bi joj ga i ona bila u stanju opaliti.


u pravu si, logičan odgovor bio bio: a šta'š, događa se, i jeste bezobrazna mala, zaslužila je

----------


## emily

> Betty, Mama ziher ne zna da šamar nije ok. Čekala je forumašice da joj to priopće.
> Ali je, (vjerojatno na pogrešnom mjestu), iskreno rekla da je bila u takvom stanju, da bi joj ga i ona bila u stanju opaliti.


pa jedno je što ja u tom kritičnom trenutku svim srcem poželim napraviti (zadaviti ga/ju), a drugo što zaista i napravim ("samo" urlam), jer nađem zrno razuma i ne podijelim šamarčine oko sebe

----------


## Jelena

> Djevojčica je bila: ujutro na njemačkom, zatim u školi, pa na treningu do deset navečer. Kad ona stiže šetati psa?


Ja govorim čisto po sebi kao djetetu: psa sam prošetala prviput od 6.45 do 7.15, drugiput prije ili poslije škole - ovisi je l bila ujutro ili popodne i trećiput oko 19.15, ovisi o obavezama. Iznimno je bilo situacija kad bi pas tražio noću, al to su zbilja iznimke.

S 13 godina išla sam u srednju muzičku školu s nekoliko predmeta i sa svakodnevnim vježbanjem. 99% je i da sam išla na strani jezik.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam kome pripisuješ taj svoj "logičan odgovor".

----------


## KAMI

*alga*, evo danas recimo imamo za ručak varivo od mahuna. Prije jučerašnjeg pohanca je bila leća na varivo.
Sad sam izgleda i nesavjesna mama i kuharica! Ajd nek i to sad znam...
I da, ne poham baš često, možda joj je zato i bilo tak slatko jesti ih, ali svejedno, mislim da je bilo previše..

----------


## Dijana

> pa jedno je što ja u tom kritičnom trenutku svim srcem poželim napraviti (zadaviti ga/ju), a drugo što zaista i napravim ("samo" urlam), jer nađem zrno razuma i ne podijelim šamarčine oko sebe


Ali nisu svi emily, niti svi imaju istu djecu. 
Ne govorimo o batinanju, nego o šamaru isprovociranom u afektu.
Niti je taj šamar tema, već je tema kako pomoći i djetetu i cijeloj obitelji.

----------


## betty blue

> Ne znam kome pripisuješ taj svoj "logičan odgovor".


ja isto ne znam što ti točno očekuješ od forumašica (osim razočarenja, jer nisu u stanju pružiti pomoć)?

----------


## Dijana

Betty, očekujem upravo ono što i čitam.

----------


## betty blue

onda nema razočarenja!  :lool:

----------


## Dijana

Nema.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

KAMI, mislim da nije poanta da ti netko sad prigovara i soli pamet, umjesto da pruži utjehu, ali mislim da nas je većina vidjela iste probleme pa nije loše razmislit o nekima.
Suzdržavati se komentara na izgled, karakter i sl. Ne vjerujem ni u duhovite komentare na toj razini.
Za debljinu i jelo sam i ja jako osjetljiva i sjećam se svih glupih komentara od svoje mame, koja uzgred zapravo sama ima puno većih problema s debljinom nego li ih ja imam.
Za tuširanje morate naći neki modus - neka ga ona predloži ili joj daj neke opcije.
Ja sam trenirala navečer jedno vrijeme i nisam nikada mogla zaspati prije ponoći, neovisno o tuširanju, to mi je bio velik problem.
A za psa si isto priznaj da nisi njoj nabavila nego sebi. Jer ako si htjela da ona razvije empatiju uz psa, odgovornost prema drugoj slabijoj osobi, onda je to trebao biti njezin pas.

----------


## alga

> *alga*, evo danas recimo imamo za ručak varivo od mahuna. Prije jučerašnjeg pohanca je bila leća na varivo.
> Sad sam izgleda i nesavjesna mama i kuharica! Ajd nek i to sad znam...
> I da, ne poham baš često, možda joj je zato i bilo tak slatko jesti ih, ali svejedno, mislim da je bilo previše..


Bez uvrede, samo sam ti htjela ukazati na jedan aspekt koji isčitavam iz tvojih postova. Potvrdu da si u pravu koju tražiš od mene nećeš dobiti. Bez obzira što imate samo jednu kupaonu, ima veliki broj mogućih rješenja za problem tuširanja, a i za ostale stvari. Ali treba i dobre volje sa vaše strane, dok vidim samo tvoje osude prema curi jer nije sposobna hendlati ono što je posao vas odraslih. Razmisli o tome koliko ima i godina i obaveza.

----------


## čokolada

Kami, došla si po podršku, ali moraš biti spremna i na kritike. Ne sjećam se te tvoje davne teme, ali kad čitam ovaj post, obuzima me nelagoda, ima ton policijskog izvještaja, fali samo pečat.
Tvoja starija kombinacija je moje dvoje djece: velika se tušira dulje nego tvoja, zaboravlja na sve pa i na naše potrebe, kad joj šmeka ručak ne pita koliko smije pojesti, a mlađa je svojeglava, tvrdoglava, drska, upušta se u svašta i upravo sam u fazi analiziranja što i kako s njom, zato se malo i autam.

Osvijesti dvije stvari: pubertet čiji hormoni na entu pojačavaju sve ono što je prije bilo samo u tragovima i vaše roditeljsko ponašanje za koje ste VI odgovorni i koje se projecira na djecu. 
U tvom isljedničkom nabrajanju prepoznajem i sebe, superorganiziranu svemoćnu mamu koja u glavi ima projekciju iduća 3 dana i kojoj svatko tko ponašanjem ili potrebama odstupi od zadanog i poremeti joj plan predstavlja  nezahvalnika koji ne cijeni njen trud. 
Treba vam svima veliki reset na tvorničke postavke. Muž treba razumjeti da 14h radno vrijeme utječe na obitelj  i da bi morao naći vremena za bivanje s djetetom 1:1 (svejedno hoće  svratiti u grad na kolače ili će joj ispeći kokice i zavaliti se na kauč pred film). Morate svatko odvojeno s njom povesti ozbiljan, ali topao razgovor, ne isljednički ni optužujući, u  kojem ćete se ispričati za neprikladno ponašanje (piljenje s hranom, urlanje, naguravanje, šamar) te neprimjetno analizirati kako je i zašto do svega došlo. 
I mene i muža živcira djetetovo kampiranje u kupaoni, ali zato se SVI tuširamo prije nje. Ono oko čega nema pregovora je da večerati mora prije, znači ne možeš u ponoć shvatiti da si gladna pa raspaliti sva svjetla i rondati po kuhinji (spavaća nam je uz kuhinju i dnevni b.). 
Sve što možeš prevenirati, preveniraj. Možeš uzeti sestrin ruksak, ako ćeš papuče staviti u vrećicu. Ne da ti se? Nema ruksaka. Sve mirnim tonom.
Zašto si sve kućanske poslove preuzela na sebe? Ostavi nešto i njima dvjema. Ja gotovo nikad ne praznim perilicu i suđericu, ne bacam smeće, ne presvlačim njihove posteljine, ne pospremam ništa u njihovoj sobi, sad rijetko i peglam, to sve one rade. Istina, nikad samoinicijativno, ali tu sam da im kažem. 
Psa u potpunosti prepusti njoj ako ga je htjela. Ako ga šeće u 6.30, još uvijek stigne u školu. Poslije škole također stigne, prije treninga isto. Ako neće, pas ide u dobre ruke (da, znam...ali bar pokaži namjeru).
Sve ovo što si nabrojila kao katastrofalno ponašanje dio je (i) puberteta, i objektivno nije nikakva katastrofa. Jako je teško, ali pokušajte i ti i muž biti nekoliko tjedana potpuno mirni bez povišenog tona. Odbaci obaveze koje ti ne daju disati, vidi ima li ikakvog načina da smanjiš razvažanja autom - kombinacije s drugim roditeljima, javni prijevoz u školu pa makar trajalo 45 min. dulje.
Kao što vidiš, promjena mora početi od tebe i muža.

----------


## MalaRiba

Još bih dodala, ovo - čini mi se da vi očekujete da curka shvati da mama i tata naporno i puno rade kako bi priskrbili sve što imate ? Mislim, ona je već veća, i može shvatiti to, ali, kako da kažem, to nije njen posao, nije na njoj da ima potpunu empatiju i razumijevanje i uvid u vas umorne od posla, koji navečer isto traže malo odmora. Ako zbog ničeg drugog, onda zbog toga što nije to nikad doživjela sama. Drska je, ali mi se čini da nije predrska, već u normalnim tinejdžerskim gabaritima.
E da - možda bi joj uzimanje mobitela (ako nekad bude potrebno imati 'pravu' kaznu) puno više smetalo, tipa, očekujem da si u krevetu u 23 h inače sutra nema mobitela? Ovo je, naravno, samo prijedlog.

I meni se čini da KAMI traži potvrdu svog i muževog ponašanja, kao, vidi kakva je, teško je. Je, teško je, slažem se, tj izazovno je, a opet s druge strane traži i stručnu pomoć. Srećom, znam da stručna pomoć neće razgovarati samo s njom, već i s roditeljima, tako da ćete svi imati priliku raditi na rješenju. 
A da planemo, svi planemo, nekad nažalost i pogriješimo i jako krivo postupimo. Lako je biti general poslije bitke, preko monitora. 
Zna da malu ne smiju šamarati (je, stvarno je ponižavajuće i krivo), i ajmo dalje, vidjeti kako dalje pomoći, spriječiti, unaprijediti...

----------


## KAMI

Draga Jelena, hvala ti na toplim riječima, definitivno moramo smisliti nekakav raspored tuširanja koliko god to banalno zvučalo.
Da, svakako smo u zadnje vrijeme, vjerojatno zbog pretrpanosti poslom i različitim obavezama, upali u nekakav vrtlog netolerancije jednih spram drugih.
Često se uhvatim da se fokusiram na njene mane, a zapravo bih trebala na vrline.
Moram naći snage da se iskoprcam iz takvog razmišljanja.
Također, često ju uspoređujem s mlađom sekom koja je jako "easy-going", često pokazuje empatiju prema drugima, uskoči kad god treba bez razmišljanja (npr. neki dan je pesek povraćao dok nas nije bilo doma, kad smo došli doma našli smo to na podu skroz sasušeno i dok sam ja to čistila, mala se odmah predložila da će ju izvesti van jer joj očito nešto nije bilo u redu s želucem. Starijoj predložim da ode ona jer manja ide ranije na trening, no ona je to glatko odbila) i onda tu dodatno samu sebe futram takvim lošim mislima..
Bude bolje...

----------


## MalaRiba

Pokušaj ih malo manje uspoređivati, svaka je svoj čovjek, a i različite su dobi, ne znam ako od uspoređivanja, promišljanja o 'boljosti' jedne nad drugom ima ikakve koristi, i ti i one. Tebi, jer si svjesnija razlika i toga što bi starija mogla napraviti i kakva biti, a njima jer toga ionako nisu svjesne, a i da nedajbogekdragi jesu, ne bi bilo nikako dobro.

----------


## betty blue

> Pokušaj ih malo manje uspoređivati, svaka je svoj čovjek, a i različite su dobi, ne znam ako od uspoređivanja, promišljanja o 'boljosti' jedne nad drugom ima ikakve koristi, i ti i one.


a često je slučaj da upravo takvoj "drskoj" djeci treba više pažnje i nježnosti
radije griješite u smjeru nježnosti nego u smjeru discipline

----------


## KAMI

čokolada, MalaRiba, hvala vam na savjetima. Uopće ne tražim potvrdu mog i muževog ponašanja, zapravo ga se sramim. Osjećam se jadno i neuspješno kao roditelj. I to me fustrira.

----------


## MalaRiba

Ali istovremeno tražiš savjet, tipkaš po forumu, u neke ćeš svoje stvari i posumnjati, nešto ćeš spomenuti mužu, pa ćete probati malo drukčije. I to je već fantastično, nije li?  :Smile:

----------


## pepi

[QUOTE=pepi;3094721]Ne znam iz kojeg si grada,ako si iz Zagreba, možeš se za početak obratiti obiteljskom savjetovalištu Luka Ritz.

Ne znam da li si pročitala moj post ,mislim da je za tvoj problem bolje javiti se njima http://www.centar-lukaritz.hr/usluge...sti/korisnici/ , nego Poliklinici.

----------


## KAMI

MalaRiba, da je, hvala ti.. :Heart:

----------


## KAMI

*pepi*, joooj, oprosti, pročitala sam tvoj post.
Zanima me zašto misliš da je bolje obratiti se savjetovalištu Luka Ritz? Imaš neko osobno iskustvo ili?
Hvala ti puno...

----------


## Dijana

Čokoladin post mi je odličan. Sve mogu potpisati. Jedino što se tiče te kupaone; ok, može se valjda izorganizirati da se svi istuširaju ranije pa da curka poslije ima badecimer fraj koliko želi. 
Ali nije ok da ide u ponoć spavati jer je u kupaoni provela sat, sat i pol. Možda da se dogovori kad je krajnja granica za ići u krpe, i to nek je maksimalno fleksibilno.
Ona je očito "teže" dijete, i znam po sebi kako to može biti frustrirajuće. 
Ja imam osjećaj da će moja postati punoljetna a da ću još uvijek tražiti način kako da hendlam neke situacije.

----------


## pepi

> *pepi*, joooj, oprosti, pročitala sam tvoj post.
> Zanima me zašto misliš da je bolje obratiti se savjetovalištu Luka Ritz? Imaš neko osobno iskustvo ili?
> Hvala ti puno...


Nemam osobnog iskustva, nego sam isčitala njihove aktivnosti :
*Djeca i mladi ako :*imaš osjećaj da te odrasli ne razumijuimaš poteškoća sa vršnjacima i prijateljimanemaš prijateljase osjećaš tužno, usamljeno ili nesigurnostalno dobivaš poruku da nešto radiš ”krivo”imaš osjećaj da si neuspješanimaš poteškoće u savladavanju školskog gradivase osjećaš izgubljeno i ne znaš što želišse ne osjećaš ugodno zbog načina na koji se drugi prema tebi ponašajuili jednostavno imaš problem o kojem nemaš s kime razgovarati
*Roditelji (i oni koji skrbe o djetetu) ako :*imate pitanja vezana za odgoj djece (postavljanje granica, pravila, dosljednost i sl.)ste primijetili promjene u ponašanju svoga djetetase teško nosite s adolescencijom Vašeg djetetamislite da Vaše dijete previše vremena provodi na internetu, društvenim mrežama, mobitelu i dr.se Vaše dijete susreće s vršnjačkim ili bilo kojim drugim oblikom nasiljaimate problem u partnerskom odnosu i različite odgojne stiloveili jednostavno imate teže odgojivo dijete s kojim se teško nosite

----------


## pulinka

Svašta dobro i pametno je napisano, i puno toga bih mogla potpisati. Naročito čokoladin post. 
I jelenin na komentare o hrani - takvo prebrojavanje zalogaja nije konstruktivno, jako boli, a ne koristi.

Samo moram reći da me iznenađuje stav vezan za tuširanje i dogovor. Vama je stvarno u redu i očekivano da tri osobe iz porodice izlaze u susret četvrtoj na taj način kako predlažete?
Da zanemarimo za trenutak da je u pitanju "nemoguća" tinejdžerka, može to biti bilo ko iz porodice. 
Stvarno biste radi mira u kući očekivali da se svi tri puta nedeljno istuširate do 21:50 samo zato što jedno od četvoro ukućana voli da se tušira sat i po i to kada se njemu dopada?
Sad vidim da je Dijana slično napisala.

----------


## Barbi

Evo ja ću konstruktivno.
Većinu obrazaca ponašanja prepoznajem i vidim kod svojih doma - razvaljenost s mobitelom u ruci, na sve što im kažeš odgovor "sad ću" uz isti odsutni pogled u mobitel u ruci, beskrajno tuširanje i boravak u kupaoni, neki oblik gnjavaže oko hrane, ponekad i bezobrazluk.... odnosno dobro došla u te godine. 
Ne mislim da je šamar u afektu strašno zlostavljanje djeteta, međutim to je znak slabosti i da su doveli roditelja do ruba pucanja što nije dobro ni za dijete ni za roditelja.
Ono što zaista pomaže - ali trebate svi zajedno o tome razgovarati u nekom trenutku kad ste smireni, ne u afektu - to je postavljanje pravila i njihovo pridržavanje, uz sankcije za kršenje.
Na primjer napravite tjedni raspored kad tko šeta psa.
Ograniči vrijeme za tuširanje (zar im svi vi ZAISTA dozvoljavate da se tuširaju preko sat vremena?????) i tjeraj van iz kupaone ako pretjeruje.
Ako neće van nema treninga sutradan.
Možda ovo zvuči brutalno, ali kad osjetiš da je svakodnevnica izmakla kontroli potrebne su oštre mjere. Ono što je dobro - poboljšanje se zaista brzo osjeti.
Dakle, smanji razgovor, uvedi pravila.
Djeca u toj dobi gube tlo pod nogama, osjetljiva su, emotivna, događaju im se burne tjelesne promjene, oni vape za strukturom, okvirom i pravilima.
Najgore što možemo napraviit je tretirati ih odraslije nego jesu i o svemu beskrajno razgovarati i pokušavati ih urazumiti razgovorom.
Sjeti se da uvijek treba biti jasno tko je roditelj a tko dijete.

I opet ću na tuširanje - nas je šestero, svi nešto treniraju, tuširaju se svaki dan, nekad i dvaput. Apsolutno mi je neprihvatljivo da to traje i traje, nakon desetak minuta ih tjeram van iz kupaone.
I ovako plaćam vodu basnoslovno puno.

----------


## Barbi

Evo dok sam ja napisala došlo je još konstruktivnih i sličnih mišljenja.

----------


## sirius

> *pepi*, joooj, oprosti, pročitala sam tvoj post.
> Zanima me zašto misliš da je bolje obratiti se savjetovalištu Luka Ritz? Imaš neko osobno iskustvo ili?
> Hvala ti puno...


U Poliklinici ces psihologa cekati 3-4  mjeseca. Tako da bolje idi gdje su manje pretrpani.

----------


## sirius

Zivjela kuca sa 2 kupaone i wc-a!

----------


## čokolada

To s tuširanjem meni spada u biranje bitke. I kad je najumornija, velika ne može zaspati nikad prije ponoći. Sporost joj je ugrađena u DNA. Pa zašto onda ne bismo iskombiniri tako da svakomu bude dobro. Nama je OK tuširati se prije nje i srušiti se u krevet (maloj nije ok tuširati se uopće, ali to je drugi problem), a ona nek se licka do preksutra dok mi ne ometa san. Istušira se relativno brzo, ali onda ide razgledanje prišteva, mijenjanje pjesama, vocap, lickanje kremicama....ne želim znati.

----------


## betty blue

> vocap


ovo sam morala guglati  :facepalm:

----------


## KAMI

Curke, hvala vam svima na savjetima, sigurno ću kontaktirati savjetovalište Luka Ritz, ne mogu baš čekati par mjeseci da dođem na red...
Pokušat ću od savjeta primijeniti ono što je primjenjivo u našem slučaju..
Sve u teoriji zvuči izvedivo i lijepo, ali nije to u stvarnom životu baš tako.
Tata nam radi cijele dane jer vodi jedan labos u državnoj tvrtci, pod njim je 7 ljudi, od njih 7 dvoje još nije ni upoznao jer su na bolovanju od kad je počeo raditi (a to je 1,5 g.), jedna ženskica se nedavno vratila s bolovanja, nije je bilo 6 mj..tak da radi za troje ljudi. A kaj bi bilo da to ne radi? Valjda bi ugasili labos zbog neprofitabilnosti..
I posveti se on njoj, bili su zajedno u shoppingu prošli vikend, sva sretna se vratila s komentarom da odsad uvijek ide s tatom, ja sam za to vrijeme bila s  manjom u kinu..
I imamo doma pravila kojih se svi nastojimo pridržavati, no u zadnje vrijeme ih ona jednostavno više krši nego ih se pridržava, a mi svi ostali zbog toga ispaštamo..

----------


## magriz

samo strpljivo i pomalo. 
problemi nisu nastali preko noci. nece ni nestati preko noci

----------


## Jelena

pulinka, MM se brije s četkicom i muti kremu u šalici, pa se brije, pa to traje, pa to sve opere (hvala bogu sjaji umivaonik nakon njegovog brijanja). Dobro, on pogleda tko je gdje, ne uleće u kupaonu kao da je sam u svemiru, ali da - pustim, iako se čudim. Što veli čokolada biram bitke. Jednom sam spomenula, a on se čudi i uopće ne priznaje da je tako dugo u kupaoni (pubertet  :Smile: ). A stvarno nisam išla tjerat mak na konac pa mu štopat vrijeme da vidi da bude barem 45 minuta u kupaoni, iako mi je palo na pamet. To meni izgleda kao da se svaki drugi dan farbam. Mislim da bih poludila da tako moram, a on uživa  :Smile: .

----------


## AdioMare

ja mislim kao i saša da cura sigurno nije iznebuha počela vrištati, šokirala roditelje i dobila šamar u afektu, nego su svi bili našpanani i visokih tonova, već unaprijed s idejom da je mala nezahvalnica koju treba spustiti na zemlju.
a mala je na to sve skupa do kraja po*izdila, poput nekoga tko ne mari šta će svijet reći, jer nisu oni još dvolični u toj dobi, nego im je njihova muka najveća i problem najteži. kao i svakom tinejdžeru.
ja bih se potrudila oko odnosa. kako? pa tko to zna za drugoga, svatko najbolje svoju obitelj poznaje. netko je spomenuo razgovor s tinejdžerom, ama nekada ni to ne može proći bez žrtvi, recimo skroz normalno kreneš nešto iskomunicirti ne misleći ni u peti da će završiti nekom svađom jer je krivo shvaćeno. ili je krivo leglo. ili je krivo rečeno, što god. a kamoli da bi išao u trenucima idile, kad je tinejdžer dobar i miran, druželjubiv nešto općenito držati predavanja, ko usput, o nekim temama.. moš misliti, opet će to shvatiti kao atak na sebe, jer nisu glupi, ali su osjetljivi užasno. ponekad kada dođe do kratkog spoja i kada se smiri točno vidim da je dijete ostalo prazno. kad provali iz njih ta emocija kao lopte na zrak, ispušu se i onda bespomoćno u tebe gledaju, ne znaju ni sami što im je došlo da tako reagiraju, ali natrag nema, oni idu dalje kao da su navijeni... 
ja sam za to da mora biti roditelj i mora biti dijete, od te silne slobode koju imaju (moja se kaljuža doma satima, zapravo radi sve što želi, po meni je dobra cura samo joj jezičina povelika  :Grin: ) isprepletu se uloge i više se ništa ne zna, a ipak se mora znati tko je roditelj, uz dužno poštovanje djeci. s druge strane, od ogromne je dragocjenosti čuvati odnos s djetetom, koliko god taj pubertet jest težak period. ja bih bila i jesam spremna preživjeti radije i otrpjeti tinejdžerski bezobrazluk na bilo koji drugi način (pojest govno ko autoritet, razbiti stvar jer sam popizdila) nego curi udariti šamar. meni se na to plače kad zamislim svoju kćer u toj situaciji.
vidim da ste pošle dalje od šamara i nije mi namjera vraćati na to i drviti po tome - dogodilo se, nema nazad. ali maloj je tej 13. gdje je tek 16 i ljepote koje idu uz 15 ili 16 godina? moja je bila milo janje s 13 i 14. curica za koju nisi znao, evo nju ćopilo sad u srednjoj, a gdje je tvoja još do srednje škole.. probajte se svi malo sjest i porazmisliti svatko za sebe, pa svi skupa, šta se tu ima i može mijenjati da vam zajedno bude lakše i ljepše.

----------


## AdioMare

*čopilo ju u smislu da je jako svadljiva, drugih problema s njom apsolutno nema.

----------


## Jelena

KAMI, neće ti mužu nitko biti zahvalan što se ubija na poslu. Samo će imati sve više grešaka i on će kao voditelj biti kriv. Ne znam što ispituju, ali nek bude jako oprezan.

----------


## sirius

Je, AM , sa 16+ postaju tek nevjerojatni.
Mislila sam da sam do 16. sve cula vidjela jer klinac nije nikad bio ak za upotrebu, ali neeeeee... Iznenadenje!

----------


## KAMI

Evo, naručeni smo u Ritzu, na redu za 4 tjedna, ali dobro..strpljen-spašen..

----------


## pulinka

> pulinka, MM se brije s četkicom i muti kremu u šalici, pa se brije, pa to traje, pa to sve opere (hvala bogu sjaji umivaonik nakon njegovog brijanja).


Hahah, ovako je moj tata imao svoje rituale  :Grin: . 
Ali ključno je to, što si napisala,on pogleda gde je ko i razmisli kad kome šta treba pre nego što se izgubi u kupatilu. (a i 45min je ipak duplo kraće od sat i po).
Tako i kod nas ide, svi volimo da se banjamo, ali nije zgrada nego kuća i bojler je na struju, 80l, pa ko stigne stigao je  :Grin: .
Zato se kod nas starija tušira poslednja, jer kad se zaigra bez problema stuče svih 80l na sebe. A tek će napuniti deset idućeg meseca...
Za tri godine će sigurno dobaciti tih sat i po, samo ja recimo ne vidim sebe kako JA tri puta nedeljno pazim na sat da bih JA bila gotova na vreme da moja princeza može da ima svojih sat i po kad ona hoće, jer je npr. bila na treningu koji je njeno zadovoljstvo, a ne neophodna obaveza. (I ovako vodim više računa o njenom vremenu nego što bih htela, jer ona stvarno od rođenja nema osećaj za vreme). Ali za tri godine, ko zna šta ću ovde pisati...

----------


## Lili75

Kami,
Evo ja mislim da je bezobrazna, sebična, drska i ono što bi mene najviše zabrinjavalo je njen totalni manjak empatije.
Ne mislim da je ovo ponašanje usko vezano isključivo uz pubertet neho uz njen težak karakter i zato meni te pubert.mušice nisu nikkavo opravdanje za njeno urlanje i prijetnje.

Žao mi je da ste u takvoj situaciji, dfago mi je da krećete po stručnu pomoć.

Isto tako previše je obveza na tebi, razmisli o rasterećenju, pa čak kalo je gore netko napisao, ako si imala baš baš naporan dan,mogu i preskočit trening. Neće svijet propast.

----------


## Lili75

Dalje, tako duga tuširanja ma nema šanse pod br.1 što kaže Barbi tjerat van i drugima treba, nema nimalo obzira prema drugima, a i voda košta, a pod br.2 zaista dijete koje ima nastavu, treninge i dr. treba imat dovoljno sna i nije zdravo da liježe u ponoć, a diže se šta ja znam u 6:40h.

Sretno vam dalje s traženjem pomoći!

----------


## Lili75

A ako ne bi poštovala dogovor u vezi tuširanja ta 3 dana u tj (ostale dane nek se natače u kadi ako voli duže), mrtva hladna bi je takvu poslala u krevet, pa koliko god me sad nemajkom smatrale neke forumašice.

----------


## Barbi

Mi imamo i opciju tzv. hladnog tuša  :lool:  budući da imamo jedan plinski protočni bojler za grijanje na plin i toplu vodu u cijelom stanu. I onda kad se netko tušira otvori se pipa u kuhinji i okrene na vruće pa taj čas iz tuša krene hladna.  :lool:  Poslije se to uspostavi na obje strane, ali za lekciju je dovoljno.  :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

> Mi imamo i opciju tzv. hladnog tuša  budući da imamo jedan plinski protočni bojler za grijanje na plin i toplu vodu u cijelom stanu. I onda kad se netko tušira otvori se pipa u kuhinji i okrene na vruće pa taj čas iz tuša krene hladna.  Poslije se to uspostavi na obje strane, ali za lekciju je dovoljno.


Ovako je i kod nas osim što je bojler na struju.
Samo kod nas se redovno šokiramo mi matori jer obično jednom od dece baaš treba voda u kuhinji dok se mi tuširamo  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## KAMI

> Kami,
> Evo ja mislim da je bezobrazna, sebična, drska i ono što bi mene najviše zabrinjavalo je njen totalni manjak empatije.
> Ne mislim da je ovo ponašanje usko vezano isključivo uz pubertet neho uz njen težak karakter i zato meni te pubert.mušice nisu nikkavo opravdanje za njeno urlanje i prijetnje.
> 
> Žao mi je da ste u takvoj situaciji, dfago mi je da krećete po stručnu pomoć.
> 
> Isto tako previše je obveza na tebi, razmisli o rasterećenju, pa čak kalo je gore netko napisao, ako si imala baš baš naporan dan,mogu i preskočit trening. Neće svijet propast.


Lili, hvala ti na savjetima.
Malo je s treningom zeznuto jer trenira u grupi od 4 curice, ako ona ne dođe na trening, onda cijela grupica ispašta tj. ne mogu koreografiju uvježbati kak spada.

----------


## silkica

Starije generacije ne priznaju pubertet :Laughing: ...Moja svekrva,a i mama,kažu da to prije nije postojalo :Smile: ...Šalim se,naravno, ali mislim da se puno toga(negativnog)opravdava pubertetom. Ispada da se svi prema pubertetliji trebaju odnositi nježno i polako kao da je rijetka biljka.

----------


## silkica

Mislim,ne šalim se,one stvarno misle da je pubertet izmišljen.

----------


## KAMI

*silkica*, ni meni pubertet nije opravdanje za bahatost i bezobrazluk..

----------


## Lili75

> *silkica*, ni meni pubertet nije opravdanje za bahatost i bezobrazluk..


Apsolutno nije, imat razumijevanje za hormone u nekoj mjeri da, al “opravdavat i dopuštat“ svašta radi eto u pubertetu je...ma daaj...

Bitno je i da dijete kad prijeđe granicu kao i mi uostalom, zna poslije reći oprosti i ispriča se. A ponešto valjda iz toga i nauči.

----------


## Lili75

Kami ja ne podnosim isto te razvaljotke po kauču pogotovo, dok drugi nešto obvaljaju po kući, ono bar pitaj hel mogu ja nešto pomoć  :lool:    : mrgreen:

----------


## Peterlin

> A zasto se ako joj to dugo tusiranje toliko znaci vi ne istusirate ranije? Obzirom da je djevojcica u osjetljivoj dobi ja ne bih tjerala mak na konac kod stvari koje nisu presudne- poput vremena tusiranja. Takodjer vjerujem da ju je jako pogodio tvoj komentar o pohancima i zato je reagirala kao sto je reagiral, mislim da ako dijete nema problema s tezinom da joj ne trebas brojati zalogaje. Raste intenzivno, bavi se sportom. Ne vidim problem u pohancima. Ako vidis da krece imati teskoca s tezinom mozes ti prilagoditi kuhinju, u smislu lakse hrane eventualno. Ovo o samaru nema smisla komentirati. Stvarno mislim da je u svakoj situaciji neadekvatan, a u ovoj mi se cini i osobito grub. Ne vidim njeno ponasanje kao osobito problematicno, mislim da bi mozda vec i promjena komunikacije- ljubaznija, njeznija komunikacija s vase strane dovela do promjena.


Upravo ovo mi radimo. Mladi sin ide u školu u smjenama, a kad je popodne, može ujutro spavati. Mi ostali ustajemo ranije, pa je on u kupaonici često zadnji. Prije smo ga tjerali, a onda smo sebi napravili uslugu i zamijenili redoslijed. Istina, potrajalo je dok se nismo dogovorili, ali je uspjelo. Sad je sustav takav da onaj koji najdulje ostaje ide zadnji. To je obično mlađi sin, ali ne uvijek.

----------


## sirius

U pubertetu se mozak djeteta razvija za 30% to je najbrzi razvoj od valjda ranog djetinjstva. Nisu toliko hormoni u pitanju koliko neuroloski razvoj. 
Sto se tice starijih i pubetreta, nase ga babe bas i nisu dozivjele osobno jer su u pubertetu bile udane pa su npr. seksualnu energiju koristile vec u braku. 
Moji roditelji nisu bili udani/ozenjeni, ali oboje su pobjegli od kuce u dobi od 17-18 godina ( ne zajedno, odvojeno, nisu se tad poznavali). Tako da je u odnosu na njih moj pubertet bio kamilica.

----------


## Peterlin

Kad je hrana u pitanju, ne komentiram. Samo vodim računa da u kući nema hrane koju smatram neprihvatljivom. Količine nisam ograničavala. Moji sinovi redovno pojedu po četiri pohanca svaki put. Teenageri rastu. Treba to imati u vidu. Ja pojedem četvrtinu njihovog obroka pa sam debela, oni nisu. Treba im. 

Što se tiče načina komunikacije s teenagerima, iz iskustva znam da najbolje prođem ako s njima razgovaram kao sa sebi ravnima.

----------


## sasa

Evo ja stvarno ne vidim iz cega se iscitava da je djevojcica neempaticna. Djevojcica se voli banjat, a to moze tek kad dodje s treninga. Ostali se clanovi obitelji mogu tusirat prije toga jer su ranije kuci. Pojela je pohance- kojih je ocito bilo dovoljno-problem je u tome sto se majka boji da se mala ne nadeblja. Uopce ne kuzim. Iz napisanoga vidim djevojcicu sa dosta obaveza koja dozivljava ucestale kritike od roditelja radi ponasanja u kojima ona uziva (kupanje, hrana) te je slijedom toga frustrirana i u otporu, a pubertet sve to naglasava. Inace je puno efikasnije hvaliti ponasanja koja nam se svidjaju kod djece, a ne kritizirati. Meni se cini da je dinamika obitelji takva da je sad jak fokus na “manama” male, drugo dijete dobiva pohvale i u skladu s prethodno napisanim nastavlja s dobrim ponasanjem (a i nije u pubertetu), a djevojcica se osjeca frustrirano. Ne vidim nikakvu osobitu drskost, a neempatiju jos manje. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sasa

Mislim da ako se roditelji sada utabore u poziciji MI SMO U PRAVU, A MALA JE NEMOGUCA/SEBICNA/DRSKA/LOSA nece postici poboljsanje odnosa, eventualno promjenu ponasanja pod prijetnjom ili provodjenjem sankcija. Tako postignuta promjena u ponasanju je obicno kraceg vijeka, a ako je i duljeg obicno znaci narusenu bliskost. 
Mislim da to nikom nije u interesu, iako je naravno u startu lakse pokusati naci opravdanje za sebe i svaliti odgovornost za narusene odnose na nekog drugog. Tj. Mislim da je sve popravljivo i ok, ali ako su roditelji u stanju prihvatiti svoj dio odgovornosti u cijeloj prici, a ne samo tapsanje po ramenu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sasa

> Apsolutno nije, imat razumijevanje za hormone u nekoj mjeri da, al “opravdavat i dopuštat“ svašta radi eto u pubertetu je...ma daaj...
> 
> Bitno je i da dijete kad prijeđe granicu kao i mi uostalom, zna poslije reći oprosti i ispriča se. A ponešto valjda iz toga i nauči.


Meni se iz napisanoga cini da bi se prvo trebali ispricati roditelji. Otac za naguravanje, samar i povisene tonove, a majka za pretpostavljam povisene tonove i nenamjernu povredu djevojcice komentarom o hrani. Tek tada se moze ocekivati isprika djevojcice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

Da ne potpisujem sad mnoge ovdje
Zelim samo reci pokretacici: kad krenete po strucnu pomoc, nemoj tamo doci sa stavom: dobar dan evo vam ovo nevaljalo dijete, popravite ga
Sto mi se cini po prvom postu da vam je primarni nacin razmisljanja
A to je gotovo pa garancija neuspjeha
Pogotovo ako se djevojcica u drugim situacijama, u skoli npr ponasa dobro I prilagodjeno, dakle ne fali njoj nekih kompetencija, nego su vase obiteljske dinamike neucinkovite, ne uspijevate s njom komunicirat, ne razumijete vi nju ni ona vas, znaci to treba popravit a ne nju kao nju

----------


## sirius

Ne znam, daleko sam od savrsenstva ali ja svojoj djeci nikad ne bih dala komentar da jedu previse. Meni je to grozno. Takva vrsta fokusa na hranu. 
Ima dana kad djeca jedu puno, ima kad ne jedu gotovo  nista. Pa cak i da su pretila birala bih nacin na koji im se obracam kod teme hrane.
Sto se tice kupaonice, ne znam...moja mala se nekad namace po sat vremena gledajuci filmice. Istina to nikad nije u gluho doba noci jer ona nema obaveza. Stariji ima trenige ponekad do 12 sati u noci i nakon toga se tusira. Ne mjerimo vrijeme , odemo spavati. Samo mu kazemo da 
popije nesto i ne lupa kad ide u krevet. Nakon treniga treba vremena da se adrenalin spusti. Zato i kasna treniranja nisu dobra za djecu jer ne mogu zaspati odmah nakon teniga i trebaju se opustiti.

----------


## Mima

:Grin:  bez brige, ako i dođu po pomoć sa stavom: evo vam nevaljalo dijete, poravite ga, ne budu ga dugo zadržali.

----------


## tanja_b

> Evo ja stvarno ne vidim iz cega se iscitava da je djevojcica neempaticna. Djevojcica se voli banjat, a to moze tek kad dodje s treninga. Ostali se clanovi obitelji mogu tusirat prije toga jer su ranije kuci. Pojela je pohance- kojih je ocito bilo dovoljno-problem je u tome sto se majka boji da se mala ne nadeblja. Uopce ne kuzim. Iz napisanoga vidim djevojcicu sa dosta obaveza koja dozivljava ucestale kritike od roditelja radi ponasanja u kojima ona uziva (kupanje, hrana) te je slijedom toga frustrirana i u otporu, a pubertet sve to naglasava. Inace je puno efikasnije hvaliti ponasanja koja nam se svidjaju kod djece, a ne kritizirati. Meni se cini da je dinamika obitelji takva da je sad jak fokus na “manama” male, drugo dijete dobiva pohvale i u skladu s prethodno napisanim nastavlja s dobrim ponasanjem (a i nije u pubertetu), a djevojcica se osjeca frustrirano. Ne vidim nikakvu osobitu drskost, a neempatiju jos manje.


Ovako je i meni izgledalo iz prvog posta. 

Imam i ja pubertetliju doma, doduše, samo jednog, pa ga, na njegovu sreću, nemam s kime uspoređivati. Imamo boljih i lošijih dana u komunikaciji. On ima puno obaveza, znam da ga boravak u školi frustrira (i mene bi da idem u njegovu školu  :Rolling Eyes: ), u dane kad dođe doma loše volje i neraspoložen, ne ispitujem ga previše i pustim ga na miru kad ima tu potrebu. Voli i on dugo boraviti u kupaoni, naročito navečer, i znamo voditi ratove oko toga, ali malo-pomalo konvergiramo prema rješenju, i on i ja  :Grin:  

Kako Peterlin kaže, najbolje je s njima razgovarati kao sa sebi ravnima. I moje iskustvo je po tom pitanju identično. A i što se tiče isprika. Onog trenutka kad mu u sukobu ja priznam da sam pogriješila i ispričam mu se (naravno, ako je s razlogom, a on to dobro zna), naglo mijenja ploču, uvijek prihvaća ispriku i tenzije se spuštaju.

Ne pada mi na pamet komentirati mu izgled (osim pohvalama, ali i tu moram paziti jer jaako dobro osjeti kad je neka pohvala opravdana, a kad je rečena tek tako). I inače je užasno osjetljiv, a sad pogotovo.

Izvan kuće je divno, drago, pristojno dijete za poželjeti, pa mi je jasno da negdje mora odraditi i svoje frustracije (kojih ne manjka). Pa bolje da to bude kod kuće, nego da divlja vani.

----------


## sirius

> bez brige, ako i dođu po pomoć sa stavom: evo vam nevaljalo dijete, poravite ga, ne budu ga dugo zadržali.


O, da   :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

Tangerina i sasa su odlicne postove napisale.
I sa Adio mare se slazem kad kaze da je potrebno otrpit taj tinejdzerski bezobrazluk. Jer jedino sto taj bezobrazluk zapravo povrjeđuje i sto ce izaci okrznuto ako ne samaramo djecu i malo otrpimo je nas ego.

----------


## marta

Kod mene ko kod tanje samo puta 3.
Mislim da mi, roditelji, odrasli, namecemo obiteljsku dinamiku i onda se sami okliznemo u neku stramputicu. Barem ja tako...
I onda ta stramputica zastrani gadno ako ne osvijestimo da se treba vratiti u neku normalu. 
Mi smo ti koji smo odgovorni.

----------


## alga

> Vama je stvarno u redu i očekivano da tri osobe iz porodice izlaze u susret četvrtoj na taj način kako predlažete?
> .


Ne, nego je realno jedina koja dolazi doma u 22. Ostali dolaze u 18, pa imaju 4 sata na raspolaganju za tuširanje. Upitno je jedino treba li ići na trening zbog kojeg dolazi doma tako kasno, no ako se već obitelj s time slaže, onda bi po meni  oni koji imaju više vremena trebali sebe bolje organizirati. Gdje je tu empatija ostalih prema curi, koja se također mora naspavati prije škole?

----------


## pulinka

> Ne, nego je realno jedina koja dolazi doma u 22. Ostali dolaze u 18, pa imaju 4 sata na raspolaganju za tuširanje. Upitno je jedino treba li ići na trening zbog kojeg dolazi doma tako kasno, no ako se već obitelj s time slaže, onda bi po meni  oni koji imaju više vremena trebali sebe bolje organizirati. Gdje je tu empatija ostalih prema curi, koja se također mora naspavati prije škole?


Da, ali ima smisla izaći nekome u susret ako taj neko vidi korist od toga. 
Ako devojčica ne ide sa treninga ravno u kadu- a ne ide, inače ne bi bilo problema, i još ako ostaje pod tušem sat i po, onda neminovno leže kasno, a svi ostali su pomerili SVOJE vreme, obaveze, aktivnosti, preferencije, itd. -da bi ona jednako ujutru bila gunđavi nenaspavani mrgud i tako provela još jedan dan neraspoložena. Meni je to prilično besmislen obrazac i rešenje.

----------


## Lili75

Slažem se s pulinkom.

A Kami nisam uopće doživjela kao roditelja koji sebe smatra savršenim i uspješnim, a dijete “pokvarenom“ robom (ne uspijevam smislit bolji izričaj) jer ne vjerujem da bi se uopće obratila za pomoć. Ona želi riješiti ovu situaciju, pokušava naći bolji način komunikacije i funkcioniranja, iskreno je iznijela problem i traži pomoć.

Meni je posve normalno da se ja kao roditelj ispričam svojoj djeci kad pogriješim ili pretjeram s nekom reakcijom (meni se moji roditelji nisu ispričavali),al jednako tako očekujem i od djece. Moji klinci su mlađi, al takav obrazac ponašanja kod nas postoji već duže vrijeme.

----------


## Lili75

I da, strahote su mi ti treninzi za djecu koji završavaju u tako kasne sate.
Al to sam već prije pisala po forumu da se ne ponavljam  :Grin:

----------


## KAMI

Drage moje, cilj moje poruke je postignut, neke dobronamjerne forumašice su me uputile u centar gdje sam rezervirala termin i od srca im zahvaljujem.
Zanimljivo je koliki je broj onih koje su spremne na osudu bez da imaju bilo kakav uvid u širu sliku naše situacije.
Ja sam opisala jedan dan našeg života, u godini ih je 365, mislim da nije u redu nekome govoriti da se srami iako se baš tako i sama osjećam jer- što postižeš na taj način? Mima, u čemu si ti meni pomogla? I druge ljude, kad učine pogrešku i pokaju se zbog nje, traže te savjet, tako tretiraš?
Blago njima!
Uglavnom, hvala dobronamjernima, onim drugima, koji misle da ću doći u savjetovalište s onakvim stavom, nek znaju da sigurno ne bih pisala o svom problemu i tražila pomoć da sam takva kuja.
Laku noć!

----------


## Mima

Pa ako se sramiš što ste šamarali dijete, onda sam ti baš najbolje pomogla. Laku noć!

----------


## KAMI

> Pa ako se sramiš što ste šamarali dijete, onda sam ti baš najbolje pomogla. Laku noć!


Ne sramim se sigurno zbog tvog odvratnog komentara, a ako nisu u stanju to shvatiti i razumijeti, pozivam te da nam se pridružiš u savjetovalištu jer očito imaš teških problema. Ti si otrovna i točka. I tebe treba biti sram, a ne mene!

----------


## Mima

Bome, čini mi se da te moj komentar prilično pogodio, a to je jako dobro, jer ti nitko drugi ovdje nije napisao da je jednostavno nedopustivo udarati djetetu šamar., i to opravdavati.
I ne, to ti nije otrovno, to ti je iskreno, ja sam ti iskreno napisala što mislim, jer me ono što si napisala zgrozilo.

----------


## sirius

> Ne sramim se sigurno zbog tvog odvratnog komentara, a ako nisu u stanju to shvatiti i razumijeti, pozivam te da nam se pridružiš u savjetovalištu jer očito imaš teških problema. Ti si otrovna i točka. I tebe treba biti sram, a ne mene!


Koji je komentar bio otrovan?
Uvijek se pitam kao bih reagirala da se netko drugi odnosi prema mom djetetu kao njegov otac ili ja?
Kako bi ti reagirala na to da neki drugi clan obitelji ili neka druga odrasla osoba prigovara djetetu oko hrane ili ga nagurava i osamari? 
Nekad nam je tesko procitati ili cuti nesto , ali dugorocno kad nam se ego oporavi od kritike , to moze biti dobro.

----------


## jelena.O

Jesu li to podvojene ličnosti koje su tu take,a tam onakve?
Ajde zanima me što ćeš dobiti ko savjet u poliklinici
I meni pada to u oči da dete dolazi doma kasno

----------


## KAMI

Mima, a gdje sam ja opravdavala šamar?

----------


## KAMI

jelena.O, ona je šesti razred i jako je visoka, trenerica ju je stavila u juniorke sa starijim curama, one imaju trening od 20,30 do 21,30 h. Dok se presvuče i dok dođemo doma već je 21,45-50 h. Voli taj sport, a u školi nemaju dvoranu i zato je krenula u tu vanškolsku aktivnost. I meni bi bilo draže da dođe doma ranije, ali je tak kak je..

----------


## Dijana

> Bome, čini mi se da te moj komentar prilično pogodio, a to je jako dobro, jer ti nitko drugi ovdje nije napisao da je jednostavno nedopustivo udarati djetetu šamar., i to opravdavati.
> I ne, to ti nije otrovno, to ti je iskreno, ja sam ti iskreno napisala što mislim, jer me ono što si napisala zgrozilo.


Mima, a što to znači "jednostavno nedopustivo"?
Ja sam sigurna da ne želiš dobro kaminoj kćeri više od kami i njenog muža.
Nije kami odjednom "postalo sram", jer si se ti na to zgrozila. Ono, nisi joj ti "otvorila oči".
Najlakše je osuditi.

----------


## Dijana

> Jesu li to podvojene ličnosti koje su tu take,a tam onakve?


I ja se zezam da je moja jeykill i hyde. :Grin:

----------


## KAMI

I još nešto- ego, hebe mi se za moj ego, da mi je moj ego prioritet, ne bih se ni javljala na forum. O čemu vi to?

----------


## Mima

> Mima, a što to znači "jednostavno nedopustivo"?
> Ja sam sigurna da ne želiš dobro kaminoj kćeri više od kami i njenog muža.
> Nije kami odjednom "postalo sram", jer si se ti na to zgrozila. Ono, nisi joj ti "otvorila oči".
> Najlakše je osuditi.


Pa ne znam baš, čini mi se da je ljudima ipak još uvijek potrebno skrenuti pažnju da nije prihvatljivo udarati djecu. Da je to jednostavno i ukratko - nedopustivo.

----------


## Dijana

A istinski misliš da kami to ne zna i da joj nije žao zbog reakcije u afektu?
Da nije bila lančana reakcija i akumulirani stres u pitanju?

----------


## Mima

Dijana, neću secirati uvodni post, nelagodno mi je, žena je uzrujana. Ali da sam to vidjela u tom postu onda sigurno ne bih odreagirala kako jesam.

----------


## Peterlin

Kami, može jedan praktičan i jednostavan savjet za komunikaciju s teen generacijom, zapravo sa djecom bilo koje dobi:. Moraš se ponašati točno onako kako želiš da se djeca ponašaju. Nije lako, iako tako zvuči. Ako ne želiš da drsko odgovara, ne smiješ sama podići glas. Ako  ne želiš emotivne ispade, ne smiješ ih dozvoliti ni sebi. Jako mi je bilo naporno tako igrati ulogu dobrog i strpljivog roditelja dok mi je mlađi sin pilio živce, aliiii on ima moj karakter i pokazao mi je sve moje mane kao u iskrivljenom ogledalu. U njemu sam vidjela sebe i svoje propuste. Dugo mi je trebalo da  naučim biti bolji roditelj. Mm je isto prošao svoju školu s njim. Sa starijim je bilo lakše, ali isto smo odradili svatko svoju lekciju. 
Nek vam ova situacija bude prekretnica. Promijenite pristup. Sretno...

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana, neću secirati uvodni post, nelagodno mi je, žena je uzrujana. Ali da sam to vidjela u tom postu onda sigurno ne bih odreagirala kako jesam.


Ma znam, ja te poznajem s foruma i mogu reći da nisi otrovna forumašica, kami je tu fulala.
Ali istina, ne trebamo je mi kolektivno slabiti, kad je situacija dovoljno teška.

----------


## KAMI

Mima, mislim da je ljudima koji imaju easy-going djecu jako teško pojmiti ovakvu situaciju i ovakvo dijete. Nekad razmišljam da bih, da imam sam mlađu koju sam ranije opisala, i meni to bilo nepojmljivo i mislila bih da su roditelji negdje teško zabrljali. Ovako barem znam da ne radim nekakvu sistematsku grešku jer je razlika među njima nebo-zemlja. I opet ih uspoređujem, a rekla sam da to neću raditi, no čisto zbog objašnjenja...

----------


## KAMI

Peterlin, hvala ti..
Dijana, također hvala od srca, od početka si nekako najbolje shvatila situaciju i baš si podrška..

----------


## sirius

Joj , KAMI, zaista tvoje dijete nije nista posebno tesko niti problematicno. To ti najiskrenije kazem iz cipela roditelja koji itekako ima visestruke izazove malo vece od predugog tusiranja i razvlacenja po kaucu.

----------


## KAMI

sirius, hvala ti na podršci...

----------


## Dijana

kami, stvarno nema na čemu, sretno..

----------


## Mima

oh my sweet summer child ..  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Je, Mima, problematicnost je kako i ljepota cesto u ocima promatraca.  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Hmmm ne znam što pametnog napisati a da nije već napisano. No upalo mi je u oči koliko oboje puno radite. To je svakodnevni zrvanj, koji čovjeka iscrpi na puno frontova, a pogotovo na zivcima. I onda ostaneš doma jedan dan, idealiziras neku glupu sliku kako ćete lijepo se družiti, i dobiješ nazad... pa razočarenje i frustraciju u najmanju ruku. Probaj se malo sagledati i u tom kontekstu, koliko si umorna, koliko ti je svojim ponašanjem (koje je možda slično kao i inace) ubila tu ideju sretne obitelji jedan dan kad si doma i koliko su tvoje reakcije mozda djelomicno i zbog toga. Svi smo mi neracionalni. Meni je dugo trebalo da smanjim očekivanja od takvih dana.

Što se tiče kćeri pretpostavljam da se nakupilo toga kroz dulje vrijeme pa je ovaj dan jednostavno kulminacija. No što se spavanja tiče zanemari to što misliš da je ili nije normalno doba kad djeca idu spavati. Moja je mladja pa isto ide kasno spavati kad joj je škola popodne, isto ima kasne treninge i još dok se opusti, plus sto je noćni tip - na kraju ide spavati iza ponoći. Dok je u školi sve ok i naspava se ujutro ne vidim problem.

----------


## martinaP

> Joj , KAMI, zaista tvoje dijete nije nista posebno tesko niti problematicno. To ti najiskrenije kazem iz cipela roditelja koji itekako ima visestruke izazove malo vece od predugog tusiranja i razvlacenja po kaucu.


X

Ako dodje doma s treninga u 21.50, normalno da nece zaspati prije ponoci. Pubertetlija sat vremena pod tusem - ne vidim nista neobicno u tome (mi smo preselili, i sad vise nema ogranicenja od 80 l u bojleru  :Grin: ).  Jos sam sretna da se hoce kupati. 

Hrana - to se ne komentira. Ako mislis da bi trebala "stati na loptu", prilagodi jelovnik i vrstom i kolicinom. Meso ispohaj na broj po clanu obitelji, i nece je dopasti 4 komada (provjerena tehnika).

O reakcijama vas kao roditelja vec je sve receno. Vi kao da niste bili u pubertetu?

----------


## martinaP

> Kami, može jedan praktičan i jednostavan savjet za komunikaciju s teen generacijom, zapravo sa djecom bilo koje dobi:. Moraš se ponašati točno onako kako želiš da se djeca ponašaju. Nije lako, iako tako zvuči. Ako ne želiš da drsko odgovara, ne smiješ sama podići glas. Ako  ne želiš emotivne ispade, ne smiješ ih dozvoliti ni sebi. Jako mi je bilo naporno tako igrati ulogu dobrog i strpljivog roditelja dok mi je mlađi sin pilio živce, aliiii on ima moj karakter i pokazao mi je sve moje mane kao u iskrivljenom ogledalu. U njemu sam vidjela sebe i svoje propuste. Dugo mi je trebalo da  naučim biti bolji roditelj. Mm je isto prošao svoju školu s njim. Sa starijim je bilo lakše, ali isto smo odradili svatko svoju lekciju. 
> Nek vam ova situacija bude prekretnica. Promijenite pristup. Sretno...


I ovo potpisujem. Da je lako  nije, ali kod mog sina (koji nije easy going) tocno se na ponasanju vidi kad sam ja nervozna.

----------


## Lili75

> Vi kao da niste bili u pubertetu?


ovo se već spominjalo prije,pa sad izvlačim iz zadnjeg posta.

Ovakve vidove puberteta koje spominjete na temi, ja doživjela nisam (pričam o sebi).  :Grin: 

Meni se puno toga ne može opravdati pubertetom (to mi je ko da opravdavam svoj pms za svje živčano ponašanje, ok mogu bit živčana al postoje neke granice koje se ne prelaze  i ponašanja koja se ne toleriraju) , al ajde pustite me da se javim za godinu-dvije.  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Lili75, nisam ni ja  :Grin: ,  zato je moja sestra roditeljima priustila puno sijedih. Ista obitelj, 20 mj razlike medju nama, a karakterno nebo i zemlja. 

P.s. sinko je u 23.10 otisao u kupatilo, ne ocekujem ga bar pol sata, a samo zube treba oprati.

----------


## čokolada

Lili, ja isto mislim da te treba pričekati  :Grin: .

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Čokoladin post mi je odličan. Sve mogu potpisati. Jedino što se tiče te kupaone; ok, može se valjda izorganizirati da se svi istuširaju ranije pa da curka poslije ima badecimer fraj koliko želi. 
> Ali nije ok da ide u ponoć spavati jer je u kupaoni provela sat, sat i pol. Možda da se dogovori kad je krajnja granica za ići u krpe, i to nek je maksimalno fleksibilno.
> Ona je očito "teže" dijete, i znam po sebi kako to može biti frustrirajuće. 
> Ja imam osjećaj da će moja postati punoljetna a da ću još uvijek tražiti način kako da hendlam neke situacije.


a ja ću morat, valjda prvi put u svom forumskom stažu
potpisati Dijanu  :Laughing: 

potpisujem nju što potpisuje čoksu
ali sam i na tragu njenog razmišljanja 

trenutno izluđena ponašanjem 15-godišnjakinje 
i da 
vjerujem da je to pubertet 
ali ima trenutaka kad me osornost, samoživost, sebičnost, izbacuju iz cipela


i malo me nervira ta politička korektnost 
ne smije se reć da je previše pojela?
a zašto ne?
pogotovo ako se zaokružila 
a kad bude debela onda će mater bit kriva jer je nije upozoravala

jednom sa bila na nekom seminaru, 3 dana i vratila se doma bogatija za nova znanja, i 2 kg, i kažem vođi puta, sve je bilo super, ali udebljala se ja 2 kg,
 a on meni kaže, pa niste morali jesti sve što vam se nudilo  :Laughing: 

lijepo mi čovjek rekao 
i bio je u pravu
i kami je u pravu kad je rekla da ne mora pojest 4 komada 
ne mora pojest 4 kolača 
ne mora pojest 3 sladoleda 
ništa se ne smije reć da se ne povrijede nježni osjećaji?

mislim da i jesu tako sebični u pubertetu što titramo pretjerano oko njihovih osjećaja
i što su naučili da je sve podređeno njima 
dok su mali, slatki to nam je ok 
ali oni su naučili da tako bude, a više nisu mali, postanu osorni, drski
a i mi kao roditelji imamo neke granice 


i zašto ne bi mogla šetati psa?
1 šetnja
15 minuta 
ma dajte najte

i da 
i to tuširanje je sebičnost 
baš me briga za ikoga osim mene 
briga me za roditelje koji čekaju kupatilo 
koji padaju od umora 
mada ja ni ne primjetim da oni padaju od umora 


moja je isto dugokupajuća 
ali mi smo to riješili da mi idemo prije nje u kupatilo 
pa me baš briga koliko bude
ali zna biti vriske pred wc-om

i isto je sebično i bezobrazno baciti prljave šlape u ruksak bez vrećice
i još sestrin 
meni to nije ok

mala je osorna 

ali je i ona navečer umorna 
i po meni je velika greška što ju se tjeralo i guralo u kupatilo
zašto?
pa super
 neka bude razvaljena na krevetu
mogli ste vi obaviti kupatilo i leć
a ona bi kasnije, ili ne bi 
ako ode jednom neotuširana spavati 
strašna stvar 

tu je vaša odgovornost roditelja da takve stvari ne dozvolite da se više ponove 
kad su svi umorni i kratkog fitilja bolje da se svako makne u svoj mir

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj se tiče pesa ljudi ispod imaju pesa,mačka ..... i dva dečka jedan  18,drugi 15,ali ta deca stalno šetaju pesa,već skoro 6-7 godina,veliki u svako ne doba s njom vani,ko i prijateljevao deca najmanji je 11 isto dječja obaveza je pes,ali kad se starci požele šume jer žive blizu nje temelju i presicu.

----------


## sirius

Alex , ti zelis stvarno da ti kcer ima stav o kilogramima i svojoj slici tijela kako i ti? 
Stvarno ? Najstvarnije?
Ja stvarno ne zelim da moje dijete svoje tijelo gleda kako nesto debelo ili mrsavo, ili nesto lose ako nakupi koji kilogram. Ne zelim niti da hranu gleda kako nesto dobro i lose, nego kako gorivo za stroj. Savrseni stroj kojem treba energije. 
Moji roditelji nikad , ali bas nikad u cijelom mom zivotu od kad pamtim nisu komentirali hranu koju pojedem. Nisu mi stavljali na tanjur, nisu mi kontrolirali porcije, nisu mi govorili koliko i sto moram pojesti. Kad sam bila mala nisu mi trpali da jedem. Kad sam bila veca nisu mi govorili da prestanem jesti. 
Stvarno ne zelim da moje dijete dobije pogresnu sliku svog tijela ili da ga ne voli ako bude ikad imalo koju kilu vise u nekoj fazi zivota. Druga stvar je da mi djeca imaju problema sa kilogramima ( ono stvarno da su pretila) tada bih jelovnike i vrstu hrane u kuci apsolutno usmjerila prema tome da budu zdraviji. 
Moram reci da sam to komentiranje hrane cula uzivo vise puta od dosta rane dobi , od strane moje prijateljice koja ima kcer dobi mog starijeg. Mala je isto sportasica koja trenira super intenzivno...meni je srce puklo. Srasno mi je to bilo. Bas vidis da su to majcine frustracije.

----------


## sillyme

A ja ne vidim sto je loše upozoriti dijete da je pretjerala. Jer je. I da, jedno pretjerivanje ne vodi nikud, tjedni pretjerivanja vode prejedanju kao normi i debljini, debljina znaju vec i vrapci na grani nije samo estetska nego i zdravstvena kategorija. Rec nekome da je pretjerao s pohancima je isto kao i rec da je pretjerao s čokoladom.

Mi našoj (sklonoj prejedanju) ne kažemo da ne smije nesto pojesti ali je zaustavimo prije te točke s molbom da sad stane, da pusti da joj se osjećaj sitosti probije iz želuca i da ako je za sat vremena jos uvijek gladna da onda moze pojesti jos - i u 9 od 10 slučajeva nakon sat vremena vise nije gladna. I ne liječimo nikakve osobne frustracije, bar ne ja, mm eventualno suprotne, jer su njega tjerali da jede koliko je bio mršav... A osjetljiva je naravno jako na komentare kako izgleda, i da ima “debele noge” (čitaj ima misice) itd. Intenzivno trenira.

----------


## cipelica

Sin, otprilike te dobi. Kad je imao 2 godine imao je užasne tantrume. Sve se smirilo, med i mlijeko, do nedavno. Počeo se pretjerano kačiti na igrice, zanemarivati dogovore, vikati, biti bezobrazan, lupati vratima, rušiti stolice, čak maltretirati sestre. Na prvu sam vikala ali niš od toga. On samo prihvati deračinu. Užas.. Pomoglo je: ograničiti igrice, kratko i jasno reći što želiš, ako počne vikati i biti bezobrazan smireno mu ukinuti povlasticu( svaki put). On to zove ‘kazna’ i sav je u čudu jer  nismo funkcionirali na taj način nit je bilo potrebe. Kazne su kratke i izdržive a ipak jasne. U dva mjeseca nekoliko puta sam oduzela tehniku na 2-3 dana. Istovremeno smo svi u obitelji počeli starno paziti kako razgovaramo, da to bude uvijek  sa poštovanjem nikad s visoka( osim za bezobrazluk je ipak smo mi roditelji). I muž se trudimo da provodimo više vremena 1:1 s njim u aktivnostima koje voli.  Smirio se.  Ponekad kao krene da će divljati pa se zaustavi. Doslovno gurne vrata da će zalupiti, pa ih uhvati. I ode u sobu.

----------


## n.grace

slažem se s čoksom, Dijanom, Lili, aleks

šamar ne opravdava ni pokretačica teme, prva stvar koju je napisala je da moli za pomoć jer ju muči što se dogodilo
i mene zna živcirati politička korektnost na forumu gdje se puno piše o prehrani, odgoju, zdravom načinu života, vježbanju... a živciraju me i opravdavanja bezobrazluka zbog pubertetskih godina, sve ima svoje granice

----------


## AdioMare

što se tiče ovoga treba li opomenuti za jedenje ili pustiti, pogrešno je i jedno i drugo ako nije prilagođeno baš određenom djetetu u određenim okolnostima.

----------


## Optimist

Veliki potpis na alex. 
Glavne prehrambene navike dijete stjece u obitelji. Ako nam je zadatak djecu odgajati na svim poljima, zasto bismo o prehrani - sutjeli?! Ne razumijem. 
Zasto se djetetu ne bi moglo ukazati na pretjerivanje ako do njega dodje? 
To i jest zadatak roditelja, reagirati na vrijeme, ne na prvu, ne na drugu...ali ako se vidi pogresan obrazac u prehrani, ukazati na njega i mijenjati ga zajedno s djetetom. Postoji lijep nacin za to a da dijete ne stekne pogresnu sliku o sebi - razgovor i primjer.

----------


## Optimist

I ovo podcjenjivanje pubertetlija - sta im treba sve tolerirati jer ih hormoni soraju? 
Mogu se oni skulirati, itekako, ali probaju dokle mogu probijati granice. 
Ne moze im se bas sve opravdati hormonima.

----------


## Mima

Mislite li stvarno da se prehrambene navike stječu - prigovaranjem? Kad djevojčici od 13 godina, koja je sva u neskladu sa obitelji i svijetom oko sebe mama prigovori koliko jede, kakvu to reakciju mislite da kod nje izazove?

Ono, kad sljedeći put krene uzeti treći kolač ili kupiti drugi sladoled, u glavi joj se javi misao: oh, ne, neću, poslušat ću majku!  :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> A ja ne vidim sto je loše upozoriti dijete da je pretjerala. Jer je. I da, jedno pretjerivanje ne vodi nikud, tjedni pretjerivanja vode prejedanju kao normi i debljini, debljina znaju vec i vrapci na grani nije samo estetska nego i zdravstvena kategorija. Rec nekome da je pretjerao s pohancima je isto kao i rec da je pretjerao s čokoladom.
> 
> Mi našoj (sklonoj prejedanju) ne kažemo da ne smije nesto pojesti ali je zaustavimo prije te točke s molbom da sad stane, da pusti da joj se osjećaj sitosti probije iz želuca i da ako je za sat vremena jos uvijek gladna da onda moze pojesti jos - i u 9 od 10 slučajeva nakon sat vremena vise nije gladna. I ne liječimo nikakve osobne frustracije, bar ne ja, mm eventualno suprotne, jer su njega tjerali da jede koliko je bio mršav... A osjetljiva je naravno jako na komentare kako izgleda, i da ima “debele noge” (čitaj ima misice) itd. Intenzivno trenira.


Slazem se, ne treba izbjegavati primjedbe, aliiii nije bitan čin, bitan je NAČIN na koji komunicitamo s djecom. Sirius je odlicno primijetila da bi nas jako smetalo da netko drugi tako razgovara s  nasom djecom.

Evo, sinoc je moj mladji bio vani s drustvom. 10 je proslo, mm i ja krepani od cijelog tjedna i zelimo u krpe. Ja sam sinu samo poslala poruku "gdje si trenutno?" Zanimalo me da li je sve ok s gradskim prijevozom. Odgovorio je da ima jos 2 tramvajske i sa stize za 15min, dakle ne trebam ici po njega. Nisam ga pitala "pa dobro, gdje si ti do sada". To je razlika. On zna da se doma dolazi do 11 i to je ok, a ja sam se htjela osigurati da me u pola 11 ne nazove da idem po njega. Iz svoje mladosti pamtim drugaciji odnos i to ne zelim svojoj djeci, a bome ni sebi. Rekla sam vec, najbolje je razgovarati s njima kao sa sebi ravnima, jer ako vec nisu, uskoro ce to biti. Od nas uce nacin komunikacije.

----------


## AdioMare

> Mislite li stvarno da se prehrambene navike stječu - prigovaranjem? Kad djevojčici od 13 godina, koja je sva u neskladu sa obitelji i svijetom oko sebe mama prigovori koliko jede, kakvu to reakciju mislite da kod nje izazove?
> 
> Ono, kad sljedeći put krene uzeti treći kolač ili kupiti drugi sladoled, u glavi joj se javi misao: oh, ne, neću, poslušat ću majku!


slažem se.

----------


## Optimist

> Mislite li stvarno da se prehrambene navike stječu - prigovaranjem? Kad djevojčici od 13 godina, koja je sva u neskladu sa obitelji i svijetom oko sebe mama prigovori koliko jede, kakvu to reakciju mislite da kod nje izazove?
> 
> Ono, kad sljedeći put krene uzeti treći kolač ili kupiti drugi sladoled, u glavi joj se javi misao: oh, ne, neću, poslušat ću majku!


Prigovaranjem sigurno ne. Razgovorom o prehrani, primjerima, da. 
Kako inace?
Sutjeti i drzati fige u dzepu?

----------


## AdioMare

bogme sam vidjela i gdje majka, koja djecu hrani iz ledo frižidera, ne da djetetu uzeti drugi komad pizze na rođendanu, već i za prvi je mrko gledala jer dijete naginje buckastosti.
pa i ne naginjalo! ali ne mislim da si je samo krivo što želi drugi komad niti da se može oduprijeti šoranju inzulina od takve prehrane koja te šupi u nebo i lupi od zemlju i traži još toga, od bijelog brašna.
roditeljska umjerenost bi mogla biti recept za djetetovu umjerenost, onako načelno.

optimist, kakav razgovor? nema od razgovora ništa bez roditeljskog primjera.
edit - prvo primjer iz života, pa onda objašnjenje zašto je nešto tako.

----------


## Mima

Pa sa 13 godina smo mi još uvijek odgovorni vjerojatno za 80% hrane koju dijete pojede. Znači - serviranjem hrane kakva nam je prihvatljiva, i vrstom i količinom. 
A pretpostavljam da je dijete i prije 13. godine steklo neke prehrambene navike. 
Osim toga, treba prihvatiti i to da djeca u pubertetu zaista puno jedu. Moja kći je tanka kao iglica, a jede stvarno impresivne količine hrane. Znači, treba paziti da ne budu gladni, kao kad su bili male bebe.

----------


## Optimist

AdioMare, u oba svoja posta sam navela i razgovor i primjer!!!

----------


## AdioMare

da, djeca u pubertetu jedu veće količine hrane. ja sam svojoj dala savjet, ne znam koliko je korektan - ja mislim da je ispravan, da dokle god jede izvornu, pravu hranu, može u principu jesti koliko može i koliko želi. meso, riba, povrće, voće, jaja, žitarice - jedi do sita i koliko možeš, koliko ti treba i nećeš se sigurno nadebljati. 
eh, sad, kako da ona to jede ako ja to ne serviram, ako se mi tako ne hranimo. 

optimist, oprosti, preletjela sam to s primjerom. 
meni ta "pričaj, razgovaraj" ide lagano na živce, oduvijek. tražimo od djece da se ponašaju kako im mi pričamo, kakti, razgovaramo s njima, a mi se ponašamo kako želimo -što je daleko od primjera kakav bismo trebali biti.

----------


## n.grace

> Ono, kad sljedeći put krene uzeti treći kolač ili kupiti drugi sladoled, u glavi joj se javi misao: oh, ne, neću, poslušat ću majku!


ima takve djece, ja sam bila takva i takva je moja manja cura, stvar karaktera

----------


## Mima

Pa u redu, ima stvarno svakakve djece. Mi valjda znamo kakva su naša, pa se u skladu s tim pametno i ponašati, ako želimo zadržati skladne odnose.

----------


## Optimist

Pricam ti pricu bez pokrica, to ne ide. 
Ali nekad previde primjer pa je dobro malo prodiskutirati o tome sto se radi, zasto, kako, cemu sve to skupa sluzi. 
Naravno da tijelo u razvoju treba vise hrane, zato opet razgovor da se objasni sto se u organizmu dogadja, sto mu je potrebno (ili nije) za pravilan razvoj i tako to. 
Treba nahraniti i psihu, jesti i slatkise,  povremeno brzu hranu, ono, sve s mjerom, ograniciti, ne uskracivati nista. Tijelo je najbolji pokazatelj.

----------


## n.grace

> Pa u redu, ima stvarno svakakve djece.


upravo tako. zato i ne kužim čemu ovo "to je pubertet" i "zar vi niste bili takvi", kao da se podrazumijeva i ne može biti drugačije

----------


## n.grace

> Treba nahraniti i psihu, jesti i slatkise,  povremeno brzu hranu, ono, sve s mjerom, ograniciti, ne uskracivati nista. Tijelo je najbolji pokazatelj.


slažem se!

----------


## Mima

> upravo tako. zato i ne kužim čemu ovo "to je pubertet" i "zar vi niste bili takvi", kao da se podrazumijeva i ne može biti drugačije


Pa ne znam tko kaže da ne može biti drugačije, naravno da može. Različita su i djeca, a i roditelji su različiti. I međusobno, a i različiti su u odnosu na ono kakvi su recimo bili naši roditelji.

Nedavno smo po nekim temama linkali jako zanimljive članke o tome kako su današnja djeca u pubertetu puno manje u sukobu sa roditeljima.

Ali, pubertet jest vrijeme kad djeca počnu odrastati, tako da se i mijenjaju, i nekako je za očekivati da preispituju i odnos sa roditeljima, i roditeljske granice, pa sad, meni se čini da onda i roditelji trebaju uzeti u obzir da dijete postaje odrasla osoba, a bome i to da je odgoj više manje završio  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Pricam ti pricu bez pokrica, to ne ide. 
> Ali nekad previde primjer pa je dobro malo prodiskutirati o tome sto se radi, zasto, kako, cemu sve to skupa sluzi. 
> Naravno da tijelo u razvoju treba vise hrane, zato opet razgovor da se objasni sto se u organizmu dogadja, sto mu je potrebno (ili nije) za pravilan razvoj i tako to. 
> Treba nahraniti i psihu, jesti i slatkise,  povremeno brzu hranu, ono, sve s mjerom, ograniciti, ne uskracivati nista. Tijelo je najbolji pokazatelj.


naravno, slažem se s tobom.

već sam spomenula da mislim da roditelj treba zadržati kontrolu, iako povremeno tolerira neka "neprihvatljiva" ponašanja svog tinejdžera. 
meni je važnije da se to sveobuhvatno razvija u dobrom smijeru unatoč povremenim ispadima jednih ili drugih, roditelja ili djece, a je li pravilo da su tinejdžeri loodi ili nije, ja ne znam, jer nisam ni sama po ps-u pa sigurno takva utječem i na svog tinejdžera.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Alex , ti zelis stvarno da ti kcer ima stav o kilogramima i svojoj slici tijela kako i ti? 
> Stvarno ? Najstvarnije?
> Ja stvarno ne zelim da moje dijete svoje tijelo gleda kako nesto debelo ili mrsavo, ili nesto lose ako nakupi koji kilogram. Ne zelim niti da hranu gleda kako nesto dobro i lose, nego kako gorivo za stroj. Savrseni stroj kojem treba energije. 
> .


kako?
da debelo nije lijepo?
pa da
i kad idemo na osobnu razinu i oprostite na političkoj nekorektnosti
meni debelo nije lijepo 
mogu sad pričati o zdravstvenim posljedicama debljine 
ali ostat ću prizemna 
i govoriti samo o estetici
nakupine sala i celulita nisu lijepe 
a nakupine sala s 13 godina se teško poslije skidaju 
i s 13, 18, 25 to još ok izgleda, dok tkivo ima čvrstinu
kad se pređe 40, 45 pa sve omlohavi
meni je to ružno
ružno je i anoreksično
da 
takav je moj stav i slika o tijelu

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Lili, ja isto mislim da te treba pričekati .


jednom je jedna forumašica, prije puno godina postavila neko pitanje vezano uz pubertetsko dijete 
uz napomenu da se ne javljaju mame djece vrtićke dobi
kako je moje dijete tad bilo vrtićke dobi ili rane osnovnoškolske, to mi se malo učinilo grubo
mislim ono, što ti sada tu mene ograničavaš  :Grin: 
ali sad vidim da je u pravu 

roditelj novorođenčeta ne može razumjeti frustracije roditelja tantrumaša
i misli da je nespavajuće dijete vrh izazova roditeljstva 

roditelj djeteta od 8 godina ne može razumjeti frustracije roditelja tinejđera 
ne može 
sorite 

može pretpostaviti, može imati neku predodžbu, zamisao kako bi on u takvoj situaciji
i misliti, pa i moj od 8 zna biti osoran pa ja to hendlam
i ako ima sreće, ako se geni, odnosi, okolina, svemir, poklopi
možda, kad dođe u tu situaciju, stvarno skuži
da to nije puno drugačije od onog kako je mislio
ali neke će sve poprilično lupiti po čelu

----------


## AdioMare

> jednom je jedna forumašica, prije puno godina postavila neko pitanje vezano uz pubertetsko dijete 
> uz napomenu da se ne javljaju mame djece vrtićke dobi
> kako je moje dijete tad bilo vrtićke dobi ili rane osnovnoškolske, to mi se malo učinilo grubo
> mislim ono, što ti sada tu mene ograničavaš 
> ali sad vidim da je u pravu 
> 
> roditelj novorođenčeta ne može razumjeti frustracije roditelja tantrumaša
> i misli da je nespavajuće dijete vrh izazova roditeljstva 
> 
> ...


slažem se i s ovim postom.

danas sam sva potpisujuća  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Pa ja mislim da je aleksandra dobro napisala jednu stvar u onom svom dugačkom postu a to je 




> mislim da i jesu tako sebični u pubertetu što titramo pretjerano oko njihovih osjećaja
> i što su naučili da je sve podređeno njima 
> dok su mali, slatki to nam je ok 
> ali oni su naučili da tako bude, a više nisu mali, postanu osorni, drski
> a i mi kao roditelji imamo neke granice


Prilično sam sigurna da mnogi od nas ovdje imaju problem s granicama, pa tako i postavljačica teme. Ja sam vidjela da je nekoliko forumašica ovdje napisalo KAMI da ono što je napisala u prvom postu uopće ne opisuje neko posebno drsko ponašanje djeteta, i slažem se s tim, međutim sjećam se i njene teme od prije gdje je ponašanje djevojčice zvučalo dosta ozbiljnije problematično, i mislim da je upravo nedostatak granica, i taj jedan doživljaj roditelja kao nekoga tko nije osoba sa svojim vlastitim potrebama, pravima, osjećajima, problemima isto dobar dio uzroka sukoba između roditelja i pubertetlija. 

Samo što nam je svima jasno da nisu oni krivi što nisu više slatki  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Slazem se, ne treba izbjegavati primjedbe, aliiii nije bitan čin, bitan je NAČIN na koji komunicitamo s djecom._ Sirius je odlicno primijetila da bi nas jako smetalo da netko drugi tako razgovara s  nasom djecom._


naravno
ali ne može se to baš tako simplificirati


isto tako  bi nas smetalo da netko drugi, susjeda, šef, suradnik, sa nama razgovara i prema nama se odnosi, kako nekad znaju pubertetska djeca

da suradniku moramo 10-20-100X ponovit da nešto napravi 
a on se pravi grbav 

da nam osorno odgovori 

sve je to dvosmjerna ulica

i slažem se da je i djeci u toj dobi jako teško
oni su izgubljeni u toj buri hormona 
osjećaja 
misli
saznanja
novih ljudi 
izlaze iz gnijezda
u okolinu koja više nije tako zaštitnički raspoložena 
i moraju učiti plivati 
nit znaju što misle nit što osjećaju
samo znaju da im roditelji beskrajno idu na živce 
i ja to kužim 
i toleriram 
no do određene granice 

ali nisam ni ja ratni zločinac

ona je u pubertetu
sry
ja sam u klimakteriju 



ali naravno da je odgovornost za odnos prvenstveno na roditelju 
što se tiče KAMI, jer krenulo je od njene priče 
po onom što je ona napisala
a vjerujem da je pisala i zbrkano nošena burom osjećaja 

rekla bih da je ona sad malo i u negativnoj fazi prema starijoj 
koju puca pubertet 
i koja je promjenila svoje ponašanje 
koja se promjenila 
i više nije njena "beba"
a ima mlađe dijete kući 
koje je (još) milo i drago 

teško neki roditelji podnose odrastanje svoje djece 
da im više nisu najvažniji 
da više nisu bezgriješni 
da djeca počinju propitivati njihovo ponašanje 
njihove postupke 
njih kao osobe 
teško je to prihvatiti 
da ono dijete u čijim si očima vidio samo obožavanje 
da u tim očima sada vidiš otpor 
propitivanje
nekada i prezir 
teško je to

i onda se samo nadograđuje jedno na drugo
i roditelj je taj koji to treba kanalizirati 
i skulirati sebe
prihvatiti da na djetetovoj ljestvici nije više prvi 
ni drugi
već da zauzima poprilično nizak broj, u toj fazi

rekla bih da KAMI kao jedna izuzetno vrijedna (koliko vidim po prvom postu, koliko puno i vrijedno radi)
i osoba za koju bih, površno, preko foruma, zaključila da je osoba koja voli držati sve konce u rukama
mora prihvatiti da neke stvari više nisu pod njenom kontrolom

----------


## sasa

Ja na ovoj temi uopce ne pokusavam biti politicki korektna i ne razumijem na sto mislite kad nas za politicku korektnost prozivate, nego pokusavam istaknuti da po mom misljenju promjena perspektive roditelja moze dovesti do promjena u ponasanju djeteta. Dakle cilj je isti. Samo sto je moje misljenje da ovim putem kojeg zagovaram a koji ukljucuje samoopservaciju roditelja moze do promjene ponasanja doci uz poboljsanje sveukupune obiteljske komunikacije, a ne preko koljena i pogotovo ne uz naguravanje i samare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Samo što nam je svima jasno da nisu oni krivi što nisu više slatki


ne samo da oni nisu krivi
nego i oni to jako teško podnose

----------


## Danka_

> a ja ću morat, valjda prvi put u svom forumskom stažu
> potpisati Dijanu 
> 
> potpisujem nju što potpisuje čoksu
> ali sam i na tragu njenog razmišljanja 
> 
> trenutno izluđena ponašanjem 15-godišnjakinje 
> i da 
> vjerujem da je to pubertet 
> ...



Potpuno se slažem
Slažem se s Mimom da je šamar nedopustiv, nemojte to raditi, ljudi

Ali bome 4 pohanca odjednom ćeš dobiti... nikad. Krepaj od gladi. (irony alert)

----------


## Tashunica

> Ja na ovoj temi uopce ne pokusavam biti politicki korektna i ne razumijem na sto mislite kad nas za politicku korektnost prozivate, nego pokusavam istaknuti da po mom misljenju promjena perspektive roditelja moze dovesti do promjena u ponasanju djeteta. Dakle cilj je isti. Samo sto je moje misljenje da ovim putem kojeg zagovaram a koji ukljucuje samoopservaciju roditelja moze do promjene ponasanja doci uz poboljsanje sveukupune obiteljske komunikacije, a ne preko koljena i pogotovo ne uz naguravanje i samare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


potpuno se slažem s tobom.
nismo imali strašan pubertet, ali bilo je svakakvih situacija.
mislim da je ta samoopsevacija i promjena perspektive uvelike pomogla
da se iskobeljamo bez posljedica, u sjajnim odnosima i s punim povjerenjem jedna prema drugoj.

šamari, batine, bilo kakvo nasilje su znak nemoći roditelja.
ako se ni dijete ni roditelj ne snalaze i dolazi do ovih situacija treba potražiti pomoć.
nije dobro da u toj dobi upije takav obrazac ponašanja.

----------


## Beti3

A možda je i djevojčica u PMSu, pa treba malo diplomatskije s njom u tim danima. Ako želite, naravmo.
I da dodam, u prvom sam postu posve stala na stranu djevojčice, i pomislila, jadno dijete (ne misleći pri tome koliko su puta mene moji tako razljutili da sam pucala po šavovima  :Smile:  )

----------


## anita83

Kami ja te razumijem. Svakom roditelju poleti ruka kad tad i dijete vas je isprovociralo. Nisi loša osoba zbog toga iako te se ovdje pokušava tako prikazati nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## Tashunica

> Kami ja te razumijem. Svakom roditelju poleti ruka kad tad i dijete vas je isprovociralo. Nisi loša osoba zbog toga iako te se ovdje pokušava tako prikazati nažalost


anita, ti si mene sad isprovocirala s ovom rečenicom, jer tvrdiš da ja lažem.
što misliš, da si sad kraj mene da li bi bilo u redu da moja ruka poleti prema tvom obrazu?

moja djeca rastu bez batina i vjeruj mi itekako se može.
ako se ne može, ako ruka leti ponekad, ako ne znamo suzbit u sebi taj bijes,
lijepo potražimo pomoć, a ne opravdavamo se da je to normalno i da svi to rade.

----------


## Tashunica

i ne osuđujem ja kami, ona je krenula dobrim putem i potražila pomoć.

----------


## magriz

> Kami ja te razumijem. Svakom roditelju poleti ruka kad tad i dijete vas je isprovociralo. Nisi loša osoba zbog toga iako te se ovdje pokušava tako prikazati nažalost


svakom roditelju? dijete isprovocira? sto je s tobom?
no da, i zena isprovocira pa muzjak ubije boga u njoj, jer to vam je tako u braku :rolleyes:

----------


## čokolada

Ruke ne lete same. Ljudi njima upravljaju. Odrasli ljudi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Kami ja te razumijem. Svakom roditelju poleti ruka kad tad i dijete vas je isprovociralo. Nisi loša osoba zbog toga iako te se ovdje pokušava tako prikazati nažalost


A da tvom mužu poleti ruka na tebe, kako bi se osjećala?

Ne kažem da napornim pubertetlijama treba percem gladiti guzicu, ali kad ruka poleti, to dugoročno ne valja i stvara odnos nepovjerenja, a to nam najmanje treba dok su djeca u ovim godinama. Ima načina i kako sa im iskažemo nezadovoljstvo i ne treba im sve puštati, ali kad ruka poleti, zapitajte se da li bi cam poletjela i na muža, oca, mater, razrednika....A ako ruka poleti, tre a duuugo vremena i puno isprika da se to zagladi. Neke stvari se ne zaglade nikad.

----------


## cipelica

Anita, napada se stav po kojem je prihvatljivo tući dijete a ne Kami osobno. 
Stav da ‘svakom ruka ponekad poleti’ dovodi do stvarnog napada na djecu

----------


## anita83

E a vi stvarno ko da sjedite za kompom cijeli dan i samo čekate da netko kaže nešto krivo da možete napadat. Vi nikad dijete niste lupili po guzi npr dok je bilo malo i u pelenama?? Mislila sam na lupanje i u toj životnoj dobi kad im ništa ne može bit jer nose pelenu logično. Ako ovdje ima vas koje nikad to niste napravile super za vas svaka čast bravo al vjerojatno većina ipak je. Šta vam je sad sa uspoređivanjem tog lupanja i da muž lupa ženu? Jeste vi normalne?? A ovo za šamaranje mene neću ni komentirat koliko je nisko i fuj

----------


## čokolada

Anita, koja je razlika između šamara kojeg u naletu bijesa otac prilijepi 13-godišnjoj kćerki jer je nešto bezobrazno rekla i onog kojeg prilijepi supruzi jer mu je također nešto bezobrazno odgovorila? Zašto ne bi smio ošamariti i suprugu ako je zaslužila?

----------


## čokolada

I da, ovdje dobra većina žena ne šamara ni ne udara djecu. Nije da nikad nisam osjetila takvu navalu bijesa da bih dijete u top stavila i lansirala daleko, ali se prikočim i brojim. Ponekad kad izgubim kontrolu, urlam da me susjedstvo čuje, ali nije da se ponosim time.

----------


## tanja_b

> Vi nikad dijete niste lupili po guzi npr dok je bilo malo i u pelenama?? Mislila sam na lupanje i u toj životnoj dobi kad im ništa ne može bit jer nose pelenu logično. Ako ovdje ima vas koje nikad to niste napravile super za vas svaka čast bravo al vjerojatno većina ipak je.


Iznenadila bi se, ali u krivu si. Većina ovdje ne udara djecu, ni malu ni veliku.
Osobno, nikad nisam udarila dijete, ni po guzi, ni šamar, ni išta slično. Njemu je nezamislivo da roditelj može udariti dijete.

Ovo je malo stariji tekst: http://www.roda.hr/portal/roditeljst...-udaranju.html

----------


## magriz

> E a vi stvarno ko da sjedite za kompom cijeli dan i samo čekate da netko kaže nešto krivo da možete napadat. Vi nikad dijete niste lupili po guzi npr dok je bilo malo i u pelenama?? Mislila sam na lupanje i u toj životnoj dobi kad im ništa ne može bit jer nose pelenu logično. Ako ovdje ima vas koje nikad to niste napravile super za vas svaka čast bravo al vjerojatno većina ipak je. Šta vam je sad sa uspoređivanjem tog lupanja i da muž lupa ženu? Jeste vi normalne?? A ovo za šamaranje mene neću ni komentirat koliko je nisko i fuj


djeca se ne udaraju po guzi. i nije stvar pelene da ih ne boli nego udarca kojim pokazujes nadmoc. apsolutno isto je i kad muzjak udari zenu. isto. 
ljudi se NE TUKU! bez obzira na dob

----------


## anita83

A ok ako sam u krivu moj grijeh. I dalje ne mislim da će ostavit trajne posljedice na dijete jedan šamar zaboga. Razlika je u tome šta roditelji pokušavaju odgajat djecu najbojle šta znaju. Nće nitko udarit dijete i reć evo ja sam sad baš užasna majka al udarit ću te. Nego misliš da je to tad najbolja metoda i tu sam govorila da ruka poleti. Nisam uopće govorila o tome da podržavam tuču svaki dan i da je to super metoda. A sad ispada tako....A udarac muškarca na ženu je nasilje jer tu ne trebaju metode odgoja koje možda neznaš nekad najbolje nego ti je to muž i nebi te trebao lupat logično

----------


## čokolada

Nasilniku nije logično. Njegova je pa je smije preodgojiti, da je dobila par odgojnih u rodnoj kući, ne bi on morao ispravljati krive Drine, kužiš? 
Odrasli ljudi moraju znati bolje. Udaranje je univerzalno loše u svakoj dobi.

----------


## magriz

udarac bilo koje osobe na drugu je nasilje. i dalje od toga NEMA rasprave

----------


## tanja_b

> A ok ako sam u krivu moj grijeh. I dalje ne mislim da će ostavit trajne posljedice na dijete jedan šamar zaboga. Razlika je u tome šta roditelji pokušavaju odgajat djecu najbojle šta znaju. Nće nitko udarit dijete i reć evo ja sam sad baš užasna majka al udarit ću te. Nego misliš da je to tad najbolja metoda i tu sam govorila da ruka poleti.


Nije došlo do udarca zato što roditelj misli da je to tad najbolja metoda, nego zato što je izgubio kontrolu nad sobom. 

A hoće li šamar ostaviti trajne posljedice ili ne - ne možeš u tom trenutku znati. Možda neće. A možda hoće. Šamar je, kako je već netko ranije napisao, izrazito ponižavajuća gesta, i može izazvati svakakve reakcije. Pogotovo kod osjetljivije djece.

----------


## Tashunica

> A ok ako sam u krivu moj grijeh. I dalje ne mislim da će ostavit trajne posljedice na dijete jedan šamar zaboga. Razlika je u tome šta roditelji pokušavaju odgajat djecu najbojle šta znaju. Nće nitko udarit dijete i reć evo ja sam sad baš užasna majka al udarit ću te. Nego misliš da je to tad najbolja metoda i tu sam govorila da ruka poleti. Nisam uopće govorila o tome da podržavam tuču svaki dan i da je to super metoda. A sad ispada tako....A udarac muškarca na ženu je nasilje jer tu ne trebaju metode odgoja koje možda neznaš nekad najbolje nego ti je to muž i nebi te trebao lupat logično


jao anita, dođe mi da kažem bože baci peglu i budi precizan ali opet ćeš me doslovno shvatiti.

dakle, sasvim je svejedno tuče li roditelj dijete, muž ženu, žena muža, ti mene, ja tebe, ja šeficu na poslu  :Grin: 
nasilje je nasilje i nasilje rađa nasilje.

i nije logično da roditelj lupa dijete, a muž ženu ne,
to je tvoja neka logika.
nitko nikoga ne treba lupat.

meni će bit drago, ako ti u ovom forumskom druženju promijeniš stav oko nekih stvari,
kao recimo oko ove.
svaka od nas je naučila nešto na ovom forumu,
ja sam osobno puno i promijenila stavove oko nekih stvari
za koje sam mislila da sam sto posto u pravu.
želim ti da ostaneš i "narasteš" na ovom mjestu.

----------


## enchi

Nažalost, vrlo vjerojatno je da osoba koja i sama doživljava ili je doživljavala nasilje, nastavi s tom praksom - transgeneracijski prijenos nasilja je službeni naziv. Obično se opravdava tako da čujemo npr. "pa šta, i ja sam (umetni ponašanje) i eto, ništa mi sada ne fali"  :Grin:  
Ma kakvi, kaj bi ti falilo.  :Razz: 
Slažem se s Tashunicom da je sudjelovanje na forumu odlična prilika čuti i druge stavove pa korigirati neke svoje ustaljene (posebno ovako loše i krive kao što je fizičko nasilje u ovom slučaju).

----------


## MAMI 2

Svi ponekad izgube kontrolu i reagiraju na način kojim se ne ponose i zbog kojeg se poslije kaju i pokretačici teme je dovoljno teško i bez naših osuda. 
Također, teško je razumjeti ovakve situacije ako ih nisi doživio. Nisu sva djeca ista i nije moguće postupati sa svima na isti način. U ovakvim situacijama nema pravila, metoda pokušaja i pogrešaka i kad misliš da si pronašao rješenje vrlo brzo se to okrene i onda iz početka.
Tešlo je, užasno teško kad daješ sve od sebe, a ne vidiš pomak, pa koji roditelj želi svaki dan imati ekscese u kući, koji od nas ne želi imati sretno i veselo djete ali ta svakodnevna borba iscrpljuje sve i roditelje i djecu.

Nema opravdanja za šamar, ali ja definitivno vidim ovdje bahato derište koje nema respekta prema nikome.
Ok, mogu se roditelji tuširat prije nje, al nije mi ok da provede 1.5 sat u kupaoni. Voli se tuširat, pa volim i ja, al ne mogu ti tolerieat da se svaki dan tußiraš sat vremena, pogotovo što sam nebrojeno puta pričala o tome i molila te da to ne radiš, a koliko sam razumjela to radi stalno. Znači mi kao roditelji trebamo imat razumijevanja, a ona ne i sve je dopušteno jer je u pubertetu. 
Danas je pubertet postao opravdanje za svakakva sranja. 

Šta se tiče hrane ne vidim problem s napomenom da je too much jer realno je. U konačnici mi kao roditelji smo odgovorni za njihovo zdravlje i ne vidim ništa sporno u tome da skrene pozornost na količinu.

----------


## Tashunica

> Također, teško je razumjeti ovakve situacije ako ih nisi doživio. .


pa ja mislim da je 95 posto roditelja doživjelo takve situacije.
stvarno su rijetka djeca koja nisu priredila neke fešte svojim starcima.

----------


## anita83

Ne opravdavam nasilje nad ikim. Al mi je jasno zašto se šamar dogodio i ne vidim kako će ženi pomoć odgovori u stilu zgražanja kao da lupaju dijete svaki dan. Al ok zaboravite da sam išta rekla i nastavite kako hoćete....

----------


## Tashunica

> Ne opravdavam nasilje nad ikim. Al mi je jasno zašto se šamar dogodio i ne vidim kako će ženi pomoć odgovori u stilu zgražanja kao da lupaju dijete svaki dan. Al ok zaboravite da sam išta rekla i nastavite kako hoćete....


anita ti čitaš samo ono što tebi paše.
ja sam reagirala na ono što si ti napisala, a ne kami.

lijepo sam napisala da je kami napravila dobro što je potražila pomoć.

----------


## anita83

Čitam sve i nisam naišla na podršku forumašici koja ju je tražila. Vidim samo da svi donosite neka mišljenja o forumašicama na temelju sebe al ok to je već tema za filozofski

----------


## KAMI

> naravno
> ali ne može se to baš tako simplificirati
> 
> 
> isto tako  bi nas smetalo da netko drugi, susjeda, šef, suradnik, sa nama razgovara i prema nama se odnosi, kako nekad znaju pubertetska djeca
> 
> da suradniku moramo 10-20-100X ponovit da nešto napravi 
> a on se pravi grbav 
> 
> ...


Aleks, mislim da ima puno istine u tvom postu, i ovom i onom prijašnjem, definitivno sam preidealno zamišljala svoj slobodan dan sa svojom djecom, na kraju dana se sve izjalovilo posebice zbog premorenosti i nas roditelja i djece. Cijeli vikend razmišljam kako da si malo olakšam život i vjerojatno ću malo angažirati mamu oko kuhanja, jednom tjedno kad kuha tati i sebi kakvo varivo nek skuha malo veću količinu pa da nama pokrije jedan dan.
Jer dok pogledam prošli radni tjedan, to je suludo, tri dana treninzi koji uključuju tri vožnje, roditeljski od mlađe, ortodont starije, kuhanje tri puta, peglanje i sve druge sitnije obaveze po kući. A dođem doma oko 18 h. Cure pomažu oko suđa i usisavanja jer se pesica dosta linja.
A da ne velim da nam uskoro kreće sezona vrtlarenja i košnje trave na gruntu od 3500 kvadrata i 110 voćaka, no tu uskoče i moji roditelji..
Mislim da će naše reakcije na tinejđerske mušice biti odmjerenije kad budemo odmorniji.
Kaj se jela tiče, napisala sam i u uvodnom postu da je doručak djeteta bio obilan, a količina koju je pojela za ručak je u odnosu na taj doručak doista bio pretjeran. I pristupila sam joj bez ikakvog prigovaranja već toplom roditeljskom sugestijom. A spomenula sam neke cure iz razreda jer upravo ona zna spomenuti kako jedu čips za užinu, coca colu piju umjesto vode i to povezuje s njihovom težinom. 
I sama sam prije par godina natukla nekoliko kilograma viška, najviše od svega su me bolili komentari vlastite mame i kad sam se malo disciplinirala, sve se vratilo u normalu. Mama mi je strašno išla na živce, ali je u konačnici bila u pravu..i sad mi je drago kaj me špotala...

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da je Kami kasnije vrlo jasno rekla da se osjeća nemoćnom i da traži pomoć, a ne podršku za učinjeno i tapšanje po ramenu, ma koliko početni post zvučao drugačije.

A ovo što sad pišemo nije nikakav napad na tebe, Anita. Ljudi ovdje dolaze iz različitih obitelji, imaju različit odgoj ili navike, kako odrastaju u roditeljstvu vremenom korigiraju i stavove. Svašta sam ja mislila i vjerovala prije 15-20g. pa me vrijeme demantiralo. Ma što vrijeme, dvoje potpuno različite djece tjera me da se korigiram od lani do danas.

----------


## KAMI

I nemojte se svaditi, svaka od vas je pročitala moj uvodni post i doživjela ga vjerojatno na sasvim drugačiji način već ovisno o svojoj osobnosti, iskustvu itd. itd.
Meni osobno je ovaj topic jako pomogao, bez obzira na negativne komentare nekih i uopće se ne osjećam napadnuto. Svak veli kaj misli, to je normalno, nisam ja nikakva mimoza, bez brige..
Sad uskoro krećemo s tuširanjem, odlučila sam joj dati 30 min vremena u kupaoni, valjda bu dosta..

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno da bude dosta i previse

----------


## Tashunica

> I nemojte se svaditi, svaka od vas je pročitala moj uvodni post i doživjela ga vjerojatno na sasvim drugačiji način već ovisno o svojoj osobnosti, iskustvu itd. itd.
> Meni osobno je ovaj topic jako pomogao, bez obzira na negativne komentare nekih i uopće se ne osjećam napadnuto. Svak veli kaj misli, to je normalno, nisam ja nikakva mimoza, bez brige..
> Sad uskoro krećemo s tuširanjem, odlučila sam joj dati 30 min vremena u kupaoni, valjda bu dosta..


kami kakva si sa postavljanjem granica? shvaćaju li te ozbiljno?

mene moji mogu razvlačiti uzduž i poprijeko, ali imam onaj jedan pogled koji znači sad je dosta, napravi što sam rekla.

----------


## anita83

Čokolada sve pet. Kami sretno

----------


## KAMI

anita, hvala draga...
Tashunica, mužu ide bolje postavljanje granica, ja sam fleksibilnija, kad prekrdaše, gube mobitele, to im je najveća kazna, što više zgriješe, to je dulje mob kod mene na poslu, sigurno pohranjen u ladici..

----------


## čokolada

Evo, potaknuta ovim topicom, pričala sam mojoj vodenjakuši kako su ljudi nekad imali malo tople vode i nije bilo tuširanja, nego bi se jedna kada napunila pa bi se svi ukućani po redu namočili   :Shock:   . Srećom nisam išla dalje u povijest  :Grin:  .

----------


## MAMI 2

> pa ja mislim da je 95 posto roditelja doživjelo takve situacije.
> stvarno su rijetka djeca koja nisu priredila neke fešte svojim starcima.


Slažem se, al nije isto ponekad i stalno, a koliko sam razumjela ovo nije izolirani slučaj nego konstanta.

----------


## Vrijeska

Imam ja pitanje ... a što kad izjave (i tako se i ponašaju) da oni sad više ne bi učili, da im je to dosadno, naporno itd., i eto, oni od sada više neće  ...
koliko traje ta faza? koliko finog razgovora je otprilike dosta/potrebno, prije nego što se krene s oštrijim metodama? i koje metode bi djelovale?

----------


## Tashunica

> Slažem se, al nije isto ponekad i stalno, a koliko sam razumjela ovo nije izolirani slučaj nego konstanta.


okej, ali što bi to točno značilo?
da je onda šamaranje opravdano?
pa što je dijete "gore" to više šamara treba pasti? ili?

uostalom, možda moja nije bila ništa manje problematična od kamine,
možda je samo moj pristup bio drugačiji.
tko će ga znat

----------


## čokolada

> Imam ja pitanje ... a što kad izjave (i tako se i ponašaju) da oni sad više ne bi učili, da im je to dosadno, naporno itd., i eto, oni od sada više neće  ...
> koliko traje ta faza? koliko finog razgovora je otprilike dosta/potrebno, prije nego što se krene s oštrijim metodama? i koje metode bi djelovale?


Željno iščekujem savjete. Kategorija 11.g.

----------


## Beti3

> Imam ja pitanje ... a što kad izjave (i tako se i ponašaju) da oni sad više ne bi učili, da im je to dosadno, naporno itd., i eto, oni od sada više neće  ...
> koliko traje ta faza? koliko finog razgovora je otprilike dosta/potrebno, prije nego što se krene s oštrijim metodama? i koje metode bi djelovale?


U srednjoj školi nemaju to pravo. Moraju ju završiti, pa makar vanredno. Tu nema faza, ne faza. Učiniti sve da maturiraju, milom ili silom!
Na fakultetu je već njihova odluka. Punoljetni su i neka rade! Pa im možda dođe do pameti da je lakše učiti nego raditi.
Uglavnom ne pali ono klasično:"dok si pod mojim krovom, moja su pravila!" Svaka čast ako upali.
Prilagodiš se, nisu svi lumeni, ne vole svi učiti, ili jednostavno ne mogu.

----------


## Vrijeska

Milom ili silom?
Milo za sad ne djeluje, a mislim da će sila izazvati još gore ...

Kako se ti umiljati dragi cvjetići odlikaši odjednom pretvore u "aždaje" ... šta napravi ta kemija u mozgu ... da imam polje pa da kopaju krumpire, mislim da im ne bi padale napamet ovakve ideje ...

----------


## KAMI

MAMI, konstanta je problem s kupanjem starije, i nije to samo kupanje već gledanje u špigl, istiskivanje i pregledavanje prištića, isprobavanje kremica i sl. A ako odnese u kupaonu mob, onda pretpostavljam i pleše ispred ogledala. Ma, sve je to ok, ukoliko nije na uštrb svih ostalih ukućana i njihovih potreba. To mi naravno smeta..Može većinu tih stvari raditi i u sobi..
Uz to kupanje, jave se naravno i neke druge situacije gdje nam se stavovi baš ne poklapaju i to se u zadnje vrijeme dešava češće nego prije..budući da je u školi i na treninzima sve ok, u razredu je jedina prošle godine imala 5,0, imam osjećaj da je sama sebi stvorila neki pritisak i trudi se i dalje biti izvrsna, pašu joj pohvale učitelja, deda i baka, i nas roditelja u konačnici.i onda dok dođe doma otpušta sve ventile i ponaša se svakak znajući da je mi nećemo osuđivati jer smo joj obitelji volimo je bezrezervno.

----------


## KAMI

Vrijeska, o kojoj dobi djeteta se radi?

----------


## MAMI 2

> okej, ali što bi to točno značilo?
> da je onda šamaranje opravdano?
> pa što je dijete "gore" to više šamara treba pasti? ili?
> 
> uostalom, možda moja nije bila ništa manje problematična od kamine,
> možda je samo moj pristup bio drugačiji.
> tko će ga znat


Pa ne, naravno da nema opravdanja, ne podržavam ali mogu razumjeti. I roditelji su samo ljudi i imaju svoje dobre i loše dane i ponekad nažalost ne uspiju odhendlat kako treba. Užasno je frustrirajuće da danima pričaš i da druga strana ne reagira nego je još duplo gora.

Uostalom žena je tražila pomoć, savjet, podršku, a ne kritike. Pisala je ono što misli i kako joj je potpuno iskreno. Baš me zanima kako bi se razvila tema da nije napisala za šamar nego samo da se to ponavlja svaki dan i tražila savjet što napraviti.

----------


## silkica

Ovako,u bližoj familiji imamo jednu takvu.Svi u okolini su oduševljeni njome,a kući je katastrofa.Kao da je iscrpi to izigravanje dobrice pred drugima,pa kući postaje vještica.Bezobrazluk,osorno ponašanje,otresanje,ućutkivanje,čak je bilo počelo i psovanje,ali je prekinuto i nije se više nikada ponovilo,vjerovali ili ne-šamarom njene majke.Nikada više nije opsovala ni meni ni mužu(ujaku i ujni),niti bilo kome drugome.Ali njena mama je imala,po meni pogrešne metode od samoga početka.Od stava da se ona kod kuće ispucava,da može,da je nervozna....Po meni,taj šamar je najmanji problem u njihovom odnosu.Sreća pa ne živimo blizu i viđamo se 1-2 godišnje,pa ne moramo to trpiti na duže staze.Tada je bila tinejdžerka,a danas mlada žena od 22 godine.Nije se puno promjenila.Njena mama mi je svjetionik kakva ne treba da budem.

Inače,i sama sam odgojena metodom ponekad po guzi.Istina je da šamar nikada nisam dobila,ali po guzi da.I prutićem  :Smile: ...Da može drugačije-može.Da treba drugačije-treba.Ali baš mi je teško čitati kako se takvi roditelji nazivaju nasilnicima,a njihova djeca trajno oštećenima.Moram to reći,iako će me: a.) izignorirati b.)protumačiti svakako.Ja ih ne mogu gledati tako.Tada je ta metoda bila prihvatljiva (ne poznajem nikoga ko je odgojen metodom ne po guzi-ali stvarno i ozbiljno-nikoga),nisu znali drugačije,i na kraju je valjda ljubav koju sam osjećala bila jača.Sjećam se bezbroj pjesmica koje mi je pjevala mama (i sama ih izmišljala  :Smile:  ),mirisa njene ruke dok me uspavljivala,bezbroj poljubaca i maženja koje mi je pružala,bezbroj pričica koje je izmišljala za mene i brata pred spavanje,i onog :"ajd dobro,još samo jednu..."....Ma da ne nabrajam više...Bezbroj puta je bila uz mene kad mi je trebala...I sada sam sigurna,da bi sa svojih sedamdeset godina,ostavila onu motiku nasred njive i došla da samo zatražim.Ako treba i autostopom prešla tih 400 km  :Smile: .
U današnje vrijeme bi je nazvali nasilnicom.
Ja to ne gledam tako.
Valjda je ljubav jača.

----------


## tanja_b

> MAMI, konstanta je problem s kupanjem starije, i nije to samo kupanje već gledanje u špigl, istiskivanje i pregledavanje prištića, isprobavanje kremica i sl. A ako odnese u kupaonu mob, onda pretpostavljam i pleše ispred ogledala. Ma, sve je to ok, ukoliko nije na uštrb svih ostalih ukućana i njihovih potreba. To mi naravno smeta..Može većinu tih stvari raditi i u sobi..


Uvedi zabranu mobitela u kupaoni  :Wink:   kod mene pali, iako me pokušava preveslati u svakoj prilici.

----------


## Tashunica

> Pa ne, naravno da nema opravdanja, ne podržavam ali mogu razumjeti. I roditelji su samo ljudi i imaju svoje dobre i loše dane i ponekad nažalost ne uspiju odhendlat kako treba. Užasno je frustrirajuće da danima pričaš i da druga strana ne reagira nego je još duplo gora.
> 
> Uostalom žena je tražila pomoć, savjet, podršku, a ne kritike. Pisala je ono što misli i kako joj je potpuno iskreno. Baš me zanima kako bi se razvila tema da nije napisala za šamar nego samo da se to ponavlja svaki dan i tražila savjet što napraviti.


ja se zapravo uopće ne volim uvući u raspravu unutar rasprave,
a uvijek to uspijem, jer istjerujem mak na konac oko meni bitnih stvari.
ako postoje prošli životi, ja sam bila gladna i netko me gadno mlatio,
jer jako volim hranu i jako ne volim batine, posebno kad su djeca u igri.

pa nisam ja zaboga rodila zlatne ptičice koje samo cvrkuću oko mene i trepću okicama,
vodim i ja svoje borbe, ali do sada sam birala boriti se bez batina i bez omalovažavanja (i ne, ne mislim ovdje na kami),
govorim općenito i referiram se na tvoju prvu rečenicu.
koliko god se i ovdje na forumu i u RL govori o tome da roditelj ne može i ne treba biti djetetu prijatelj,
ja se svojima smatram, nakon što sam prvenstveno roditelj i valjda nekakav autoritet, najboljom prijateljicom.
do sada me taj način nije odveo u krivom smjeru.
nakon nesuglasica, ide hlađenje i razmišljanje i jedne i druge strane o situaciji
i onda razgovor, razgovor i razgovor.
vjeruj mi kad im daš prostora i postaviš i kao ravnopravne sebi, stvari kreću u boljem smjeru.

----------


## MAMI 2

> MAMI, konstanta je problem s kupanjem starije, i nije to samo kupanje već gledanje u špigl, istiskivanje i pregledavanje prištića, isprobavanje kremica i sl. A ako odnese u kupaonu mob, onda pretpostavljam i pleše ispred ogledala. Ma, sve je to ok, ukoliko nije na uštrb svih ostalih ukućana i njihovih potreba. To mi naravno smeta..Može većinu tih stvari raditi i u sobi..
> Uz to kupanje, jave se naravno i neke druge situacije gdje nam se stavovi baš ne poklapaju i to se u zadnje vrijeme dešava češće nego prije..budući da je u školi i na treninzima sve ok, u razredu je jedina prošle godine imala 5,0, imam osjećaj da je sama sebi stvorila neki pritisak i trudi se i dalje biti izvrsna, pašu joj pohvale učitelja, deda i baka, i nas roditelja u konačnici.i onda dok dođe doma otpušta sve ventile i ponaša se svakak znajući da je mi nećemo osuđivati jer smo joj obitelji volimo je bezrezervno.


Jesi li kad s njom npr. otišla na kavu? Onako, vas dvije same. Kod mene razgovori na "kavi" uvijek imaju veći uspjeh od onih doma.

----------


## Tashunica

kami stavite joj veliko ogledalo u sobu pa nek se gleda i pleše do mile volje,
kupaona je za tuširanje, daj joj određeno vrijeme, netko je predložio 30 minuta.
sjedite svi četvero za stol i postavite osnovna pravila kojih se svi moraju pridržavati
bio to tata, ti ili curke.
ali nemoj ići đonom, ja sam odredila to i to, nego idemo se svi zajednički dogovoriti.

----------


## Mima

> MAMI, konstanta je problem s kupanjem starije, i nije to samo kupanje već gledanje u špigl, istiskivanje i pregledavanje prištića, isprobavanje kremica i sl. A ako odnese u kupaonu mob, onda pretpostavljam i pleše ispred ogledala. Ma, sve je to ok, ukoliko nije na uštrb svih ostalih ukućana i njihovih potreba. To mi naravno smeta..Može većinu tih stvari raditi i u sobi..


A ima li svoju sobu?

----------


## Peterlin

> E a vi stvarno ko da sjedite za kompom cijeli dan i samo čekate da netko kaže nešto krivo da možete napadat. Vi nikad dijete niste lupili po guzi npr dok je bilo malo i u pelenama?? Mislila sam na lupanje i u toj životnoj dobi kad im ništa ne može bit jer nose pelenu logično. Ako ovdje ima vas koje nikad to niste napravile super za vas svaka čast bravo al vjerojatno većina ipak je. Šta vam je sad sa uspoređivanjem tog lupanja i da muž lupa ženu? Jeste vi normalne?? A ovo za šamaranje mene neću ni komentirat koliko je nisko i fuj


Sad ću tvojim jezikom, pa makar dobila ban: Ženska glavo, nemaš što komentirati. Dala si podršku udaranju djeteta i to je neprihvatljivo, ne samo ovdje nego svuda. 

Ja sam opalila svoje sinove dok su još bili u vrtićkoj dobi. Jednog kad mi se istrgnuo iz ruke i potrčao preko ceste, a drugog kad sam ga skinula s ograde balkona. Da, izgubila sam kontrolu. Ali nisu oni bili krivi - JA sam bila kriva. Otišla sam se požaliti na vlastitu nemoć odgajateljici starijeg sina. Lijepo me žena savjetovala da odem u školu za roditelje koju je organizirao Unicef (to je bila prva generacija, 2004 godine). Svaka čast toj školi. Spasila mi je glavu, spasila mi je odnos s djecom, a možda mi je spasila i brak. Ne bih voljela da je bilo drugačije, da mi czss zalupa na vrata da maltretiram djecu ili da moja djeca zovu plavi telefon i policiju....

Ne volim kad se miješaju topici, ali negdje si napisala da ti 13-godišnjak plače. E, pa, možda dijete ima razloga ako u obitelji trpi nasilje. Kraj priče. 

Kami je zatražila pomoć, mislim da ju je i dobila, ali podrška nikakvom obliku nasilja nije pomoć. To treba jasno reći.

----------


## anita83

Nisam dala podršku udaranju nego osobi. Smiri se malo

----------


## anita83

Ovo da mi dijete plače jer trpi nasilje je žalosno. Ti si baš bila jedna od forumašica koju sam poštivala....

----------


## KAMI

Mima, ima sobu i u sobi ogledalo, valjda joj je ovo u kupaoni zanimljivije jer je osvijetljeno..
I da, cure, uspjela se okupati i oprati kosu unutar 30 min koliko smo se dogovorili...jeeeej!!!

----------


## KAMI

MAMI, rijetko kad odemo na kavicu/ sok/ slatkač jedan na jedan, sigurno bi trebale češće, evo jutros smo nas dvije otišle skupa prošetati pesa kroz šumu i sve o odnosima u razredu mi je ispričala, baš nam je bilo lijepo, to je i ona rekla..
Mislim, pričamo o tome i inače, ali danas joj je baš pasalo da smo same...

----------


## MAMI 2

> MAMI, rijetko kad odemo na kavicu/ sok/ slatkač jedan na jedan, sigurno bi trebale češće, evo jutros smo nas dvije otišle skupa prošetati pesa kroz šumu i sve o odnosima u razredu mi je ispričala, baš nam je bilo lijepo, to je i ona rekla..
> Mislim, pričamo o tome i inače, ali danas joj je baš pasalo da smo same...


Super!
Ti razgovori na neutralnom terenu su mi se pokazali odlični, a vjerujem da njoj puno znači kad ste same. Pokušaj organizirat vrijeme samo za nju, npr. kad idete od ortodonta ili prije treninga.

----------


## n.grace

super, kami! baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> Evo, potaknuta ovim topicom, pričala sam mojoj vodenjakuši kako su ljudi nekad imali malo tople vode i nije bilo tuširanja, nego bi se jedna kada napunila pa bi se svi ukućani po redu namočili    . Srećom nisam išla dalje u povijest  .


pa uopće nisi trebala ići daleko u povijest, čak se i ja sjećam toga
u moje djetinjstvo (nemam 100 godina nego smo u vrijeme rata često bili i bez struje i bez vode na duge periode) to  radilo ovako: zagriješ vodu u loncu (ali štedljivo! nema vode na bacanje) i onda se "podapireš" 
nismo se banjali u tuđoj vodi, fuuuj  :lool:

----------


## Dijana

Oprosti peterlin, ali nisi li malo pretjerala?
NITKO nije dao podršku nasilju, pa ni anita.

I "ženska glavo"??

I ići insinuirati da u obitelji netko zlostavlja dijete?

----------


## n.grace

> Ne volim kad se miješaju topici, ali negdje si napisala da ti 13-godišnjak plače. E, pa, možda dijete ima razloga ako u obitelji trpi nasilje. Kraj priče.


i koliko se sjećam, odgovorila si joj da je i tvoj sin u toj dobi bio plačljiv, zato stvarno ne kužim ovakav komentar

----------


## Angie75

da ću doživjeti da Peterlin izgubi živce, eh stvarno starimo skupa s forumom  :lool: 

ali da, anita, svašta ćeš ti tu još proći i naučiti, i nadam se da za koju godinu više nećeš tako blagonaklono gledati na to da svima ponekad "poleti ruka"

----------


## Peterlin

> i koliko se sjećam, odgovorila si joj da je i tvoj sin u toj dobi bio plačljiv, zato stvarno ne kužim ovakav komentar


To je bilo prije nego je pokretačica onog topica ovdje napisala da svakome ruka poleti. Da bi čovjek mogao biti objektivan, treba znati puno više od jedne forumske rečenice.

Idem, umorna sam... Svašta mogu tolerirati, ali pravdanje nasilja (posrednog ili neposrednog) nikako. Vidim da je to dio šire društvene klime i nije mi prihvatljivo. Odoh... Na drugom topicu (onom o ljubomori) napisala sam Over & Out. Vrijedi i za ovaj.

----------


## n.grace

> Da bi čovjek mogao biti objektivan, treba znati puno više od jedne forumske rečenice.


točno, a mi jedni o drugima premalo znamo da bi donosili zaključke i međusobno se optuživali

----------


## seni

Ruka ne “poleti” svima ponekad. Ruka poleti ne zbog emocija ili toga da smo svi ljudi od krvi i mesa, poleti onda kada nismo svakom svojom stanicom usvojili da je udaranje djece NO GO!
jer jedan ozbiljan dio stanica si misli: pa nije to tako strašno, pa i mene su moji tukli, pa bidi me sada...

Da je do emocija i kratkog fitilja, onda bi sličan postotak ljudi kojima ruka poleti prema djetetu (a postotak je jos uvijek prilično velik) ošamario svoje kolege na poslu, nadređene, brata, sestru...

Pretpostavljam da bi “zviznuli” i mamu i tatu, zar ne?
Oni nas ponekad baš izbace iz cipela, ali usvojili smo dubinski da se to ne radi.
Ili imamo tu nekoga na topicu, kome je ruka poletjela prema gore nabrojanim osobama?

----------


## seni

Peterlin nikud ti ne ideš.  :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

> da ću doživjeti da Peterlin izgubi živce, eh stvarno starimo skupa s forumom 
> 
> ali da, anita, svašta ćeš ti tu još proći i naučiti, i nadam se da za koju godinu više nećeš tako blagonaklono gledati na to da svima ponekad "poleti ruka"


A naučit ćeš i da postove forumašica gledaš uz "zrno soli".  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Evo malo filozofski o ovom 



> Da je do emocija i kratkog fitilja, onda bi sličan postotak ljudi kojima ruka poleti prema djetetu (a postotak je jos uvijek prilično velik) ošamario svoje kolege na poslu, nadređene, brata, sestru...


...da se odmah ogradim, NE, ne podržavam ni šamar ni batine ni ništa slično..
Zašto je tome tako, kako seni točno piše?
Pa mogu nagadjati, npr.  između ostalog i zato jer za svoje kolege s posla, šefove, itd. nismo odgovorni; nije nas u konačnici briga kakvi su oni ljudi, osim u mjeri u kojoj se to odražava na nas, niti smo odgovorni zašto su takvi kakvi jesu,  a uostalom i već su formirani..niti smo suodgovorni za to kakvi ljudi su oni postali..i prisiljeni smo ih viđati samo za radnog vremena (a uostalom možemo i promijeniti radno mjesto), a za svoju djecu jesmo.., niti se možemo kud od njih maknuti  :Grin: , i zato nas izuzetno može frustrirati kad uporno nešto rade što mi jasno vidimo kao loše, loše za njih prije svega..

I iz te nemoći se rađaju loši potezi..što će savjestan roditelj i prepoznati kao loše..i neće biti ponosan na to, niti će mu polazište biti ovo:




> jer jedan ozbiljan dio stanica si misli: pa nije to tako strašno, pa i mene su moji tukli, pa bidi me sada...


U svemu tome ima puno nijansi, i ne treba đonom odmah na onog tko je pogriješio i svjestan je toga i traži pomoć.

----------


## AdioMare

meni uvodni post nije zvučao pokajnički, u smislu: dogodilo se, nisam željela, neće se više ponoviti, užasno mi je žao - što se tiče šamara.
ne kažem da ženi nije bilo žao i krivo iako to nije napisala, ali to se, na žalost, nije vidjelo u uvodnom postu, zato su uslijedile takve reakcije.
a što možeš drugo komentirati nego ono što vidiš, dijana  :Smile:

----------


## Dijana

Adiomare, nisam ga ni ja doživjela kao pokajničkog, ali sam ga doživjela kao očajnog, pa mi je jasna bila i ta reakcija.
A nisam jednom vidjela kako se nekog ko traži pomoć isecira do zadnjeg detalja, uz famozni alibi, "pa kad si otvarao topic, mogao si očekivati svakakve komentare", gdje se prelaze sve moguće granice.

----------


## Lili75

> Oprosti peterlin, ali nisi li malo pretjerala?
> NITKO nije dao podršku nasilju, pa ni anita.
> 
> I "ženska glavo"??
> 
> I ići insinuirati da u obitelji netko zlostavlja dijete?


X




> i koliko se sjećam, odgovorila si joj da je i tvoj sin u toj dobi bio plačljiv, zato stvarno ne kužim ovakav komentar


X

*Peterlin* jako cijenim, al fakat nekad (rijetko doduše) ko da pukne ko kokica, svejedno mislim da se ne bi trebali obraćati ovakvim tonom jedni prema drugima. 
*Anita* je ovdje nova, treba joj malo vremena da pohvata pravila, način komunikacije..

*Kami*,
*m*islim da se vama vuče problem otprije vezano uz postavljanje granica kako je netko gore spomenuo. Nije se kćerka sad probudila i u pubertetu postala tako osorna i drska, problemi se vuku već godinama samo ste se vi nadali da će to proći.

I stavi joj osvjetljenje na ogledalo i u njenu sobu,a može i noćni ormarić za sve te kremice i sl.  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Mislim da je Kami kasnije vrlo jasno rekla da se osjeća nemoćnom i da traži pomoć, a ne podršku za učinjeno i tapšanje po ramenu, ma koliko početni post zvučao drugačije.


i na ovo X.

----------


## silkica

Koliko se sjećam,nije ona ošamarila malu.Ošamario je njen muž.
Po meni je bilo dobro skrenuti pažnju na šamar,ali prozivati nekoga nasilnikom?Da li je u redu?Vjerujte mi,vidjela sam roditelje koji šutnu svoju djecu(u guzicu),bacaju na njih stvari,ma da ne nabrajam.I sami su tako odgojeni,majka poginula,otac alkoholičar.Jedan sin je postao isti otac,alkoholičar i nasilnik.Drugi je završio fakultet,ozbiljan i porodičan čovjek.Za mene je to primjer nasilja i primjer izbora.
Vjeruj,Peterlin,socijalne službe se ne osvrću.A kamoli zbog jednog šamara.

----------


## Mima

To nam treba biti mjera u odgoju, što socijalne službe ne reagiraju?

----------


## čokolada

U našoj je kulturi nasilnik  samo onaj koji npr. više godina alkoholiziran mlati obitelj. Ali čak i tada okolina kaže da je duša od čovjeka kad ne pije, kao da je to neko opravdanje ili olakotna okolnost.

Isto je i s alkoholom. Liječnici koji se bave alkoholičarima striktno kažu da je alkoholičar svatko tko MORA svaki dan popiti malo alkohola. Ovo "mora" je najvažnija riječ jer se ne odnosi na fešte ili malo bevande poslije ručka, nego na to da ta osoba nikako ne može proživjeti dan bez svoje makar male doze alkohola.
Isto je i s nasilnikom. Ako se OPETOVANO ne može suzdržati da u bijesu nekog ne mlatne, onda je, svidjelo mu se to ili ne, nasilnik. To sebi prvo mora priznati, a onda i na sebi poraditi.
Meni je svejedno je li to vozač koji na semaforu izlazi iz auta i otvara vrata drugog automobila, psuje i zamahuje prema vozaču koji mu je potrubio ili je to otac koji i inače 3x godišnje izgubi živce pa udarcima disciplinira dijete. 

Sad se rasprava raširila (da  se autorica ili netko drugi ne osjeti pogođenom) jer je tako sa svakom temom, nakon par dana jednostavno  krene u raznim smjerovima.

----------


## silkica

> To nam treba biti mjera u odgoju, što socijalne službe ne reagiraju?


A ko je to rekao?

----------


## Mima

A zašto onda uopće navodiš takve ekstremne primjere? Zašto relativiziraš šamar time što postoje puno gori postupci prema djeci? Evo, ne razumijem to uopće.

----------


## silkica

Pa zašto ste vi ženu i njenog muža prikazali kao nasilnike i problematičnu porodicu?I još i Anitu?
Alo!Porodicu koja ima svoje probleme i griješi i traži načina da ispravi greške i traži izlaze iz situacije koja nije lijepa...
To sam navela i kao primjer izbora,ne samo kao nasilja.
Stanite malo na loptu,hej!

----------


## Mima

Sori, ali stvarno ne znam o čemu pričaš, ili čitamo različitu temu.

----------


## MalaRiba

> Adiomare, nisam ga ni ja doživjela kao pokajničkog, ali sam ga doživjela kao očajnog, pa mi je jasna bila i ta reakcija.
> A nisam jednom vidjela kako se nekog ko traži pomoć isecira do zadnjeg detalja, uz famozni alibi, "pa kad si otvarao topic, mogao si očekivati svakakve komentare", gdje se prelaze sve moguće granice.


x

----------


## čokolada

Silkice, UOPĆE ne razgovaramo ni o Kami, ni o Aniti OSOBNO.  Tema je otišla u širinu, tema je kontrola bijesa.
A ti pišeš o tome da djeca nasilnika imaju izbor. Imaju izbor jednako kao što ga imaju kad biraju hoće li se roditi crnih ili smeđih očiju.

----------


## silkica

> .Jedan sin je postao isti otac,alkoholičar i nasilnik.Drugi je završio fakultet,ozbiljan i porodičan čovjek.Za mene je to primjer nasilja i primjer izbora..


Evo o kakvom izboru pišem,hebemu miša.Ako ovo nije izbor,ne znam šta je.Jedan je izabrao čašicu,jedan školu.Jedan šamara,drugi ne.Može drugačije,samo ako izabereš.Ali dobro,tema je otišla fiju...

----------


## AdioMare

> Adiomare, nisam ga ni ja doživjela kao pokajničkog, ali sam ga doživjela kao očajnog, pa mi je jasna bila i ta reakcija.
> A nisam jednom vidjela kako se nekog ko traži pomoć isecira do zadnjeg detalja, uz famozni alibi, "pa kad si otvarao topic, mogao si očekivati svakakve komentare", gdje se prelaze sve moguće granice.


aha, ni tebi nije zvučao pokajnički, onda vjerojatno nije bio.
 sad, očajan.
što se mene tiče, mogu kami i njen muž biti umorni jer puno rade i biti vrijedni i pošteni ljudi koji brinu za svoju djecu, a ovo biti samo jedna odgojna kriza koja će proći.  
ali ako su oni, odrasli i zreli ljudi došli do zida i traže stručnu pomoć, što je, naravno, ok i poželjno, pa kako je tek njihovoj 13.god. djevojčici? 
ili misliš, bezobrazna je i drska, otrovna, kako majka kaže, pa vjerojatno ima debelu kožu? Ne smeta joj ni kazna ni šamar, zapravo, ona namjerno za*ebava i treba vidjeti svoje. 
pa ako je i bezobrazna, ne znači da je sretna sa sobom, možda ju nešta muči.
uvijek u ovakvim situacijama imam više sućuti i brige za emocije djeteta i kako se dijete snalazi u nekoj težoj obiteljskoj fazi, nego majka i otac mu.

----------


## čokolada

Silkice, ti zaista vjeruješ da je prvi rekao - da vidimo, što bih mogao postati: nasilnik, nenasilnik, eci peci pec....nasilnik! 
Really?

----------


## betty blue

> Evo o kakvom izboru pišem,hebemu miša.Ako ovo nije izbor,ne znam šta je.Jedan je izabrao čašicu,jedan školu.Jedan šamara,drugi ne.Može drugačije,samo ako izabereš.Ali dobro,tema je otišla fiju...


ja se iskreno ne bih složila da se radi samo o izboru... po toj logici pretili mogu jednostavno izabrati da ne budu pretili
jedan je možda imao kapaciteta, kompetencije da se koliko toliko izvuče iz tog začaranog kruga, a drugi možda nije imao prilike steći te kompetencije
i nije sve u nurture-u, ima nešto i u nature-u
to su prekompleksne stvari da bi se jednostavno odmahnulo rukom i reklo da je stvar izbora

----------


## silkica

Ma nisam to rekla,pobogu.Sad ja ne znam o čemu pričaš  :Smile: .Ko je spominjao eci-peci-pec?Sada se moj post isecirao,i izvuklo nešto ,ma bezvezveze.

----------


## Dijana

> aha, ni tebi nije zvučao pokajnički, onda vjerojatno nije bio.
>  sad, očajan.
> što se mene tiče, mogu kami i njen muž biti umorni jer puno rade i biti vrijedni i pošteni ljudi koji brinu za svoju djecu, a ovo biti samo jedna odgojna kriza koja će proći.  
> ali ako su oni, odrasli i zreli ljudi došli do zida i traže stručnu pomoć, što je, naravno, ok i poželjno, pa kako je tek njihovoj 13.god. djevojčici? 
> ili misliš, bezobrazna je i drska, otrovna, kako majka kaže, pa vjerojatno ima debelu kožu? Ne smeta joj ni kazna ni šamar, zapravo, ona namjerno za*ebava i treba vidjeti svoje. 
> pa ako je i bezobrazna, ne znači da je sretna sa sobom, možda ju nešta muči.
> uvijek u ovakvim situacijama imam više sućuti i brige za emocije djeteta i kako se dijete snalazi u nekoj težoj obiteljskoj fazi, nego majka i otac mu.


Ne bih stvarno ulazila toliko u karakter tuđeg djeteta, ali polazim od toga da je iz svega napisanog vidljivo da se roditelji kvalitetno brinu o djetetu, i da su stvarno došli do zida, te da su u konačnici ONI ti koji trebaju raditi i na sebi, kao što i dijete jelte, treba raditi na sebi, da bi si stvorili nadam se, ne samo podnošljiv suživot, već ugodan. 

Pa mislim da je kontraproduktivno nekoga ko je već očajan, a nije "neroditelj", ići uvjeravati da je maltene čudovišan roditelj.

----------


## sasa

Pa to je sve stvar perspektive. Ja smatram da je kontraproduktivno potapsati KAMI po ramenu, odnosno da su potencijalno najproduktivniji savjeti koji KAMI pozivaju na promjenu ponasanja nje i supruga. I ne mislim da su osudjujuci. Jedino ako se osudom dozivljava i komentiranje da je samar grub/ neprimjeren/ nedozvoljen/ stetan po djevojcicu i sveukupni odnos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

Dijana, Kami je napisala 1. post tako kako je napisala. Takav nekima nije zazvučao dobro pa su reagirali. Zatim je kroz njeno daljnje pisanje postalo jasno da joj se ne mlati dijete eto tek tako, nego da traži savjet što da napravi, dobila ga je i po njemu djelovala. Tu bi priča i završila da nisu drugi krenuli propitivati zašto bi povremeni šamar  djetetu bio problem kad je poznato da je puno #metoo roditelja tako odraslo i ništa im ne fali osim alata da na drugačiji način riješe problem.

----------


## Dijana

> Pa to je sve stvar perspektive. Ja smatram da je kontraproduktivno potapsati KAMI po ramenu, odnosno da su potencijalno najproduktivniji savjeti koji KAMI pozivaju na promjenu ponasanja nje i supruga. I ne mislim da su osudjujuci. Jedino ako se osudom dozivljava i komentiranje da je samar grub/ neprimjeren/ nedozvoljen/ stetan po djevojcicu i sveukupni odnos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja sam doživjela ogromnu količinu osude u tom "pozivanju na promjenu ponašanja nje i supruga", tako da niti najmanje ne bih rekla da je isto produktivno. 
Kao što to nije rekla ni kami.
Ali može se svejedno imati stav, da drugi bolje znaju od nje same, što kod nje funkcionira, jel.
Teško je to za vjerovati ako ćemo se složiti da je iz jednog posta teško dobiti objektivan uvid u cjelokupnu obiteljsku dinamiku.
Ukratko, kao za roditelja koji se stvarno trudi oko svoje djece, ja bih joj dala "some credit".
Najproduktivnijim smatram da popričaju sa stručnjacima, možda će i djevojčica poštivati njihov autoritet, više nego što poštiva roditeljski.

----------


## silkica

A možda je negdje napisano da si i ti roditelji pronašli način da riješe problem na drugačiji način  :Smile: .

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana, Kami je napisala 1. post tako kako je napisala. Takav nekima nije zazvučao dobro pa su reagirali. Zatim je kroz njeno daljnje pisanje postalo jasno da joj se ne mlati dijete eto tek tako, nego da traži savjet što da napravi, dobila ga je i po njemu djelovala. Tu bi priča i završila da nisu drugi krenuli propitivati zašto bi povremeni šamar  djetetu bio problem kad je poznato da je puno #metoo roditelja tako odraslo i ništa im ne fali osim alata da na drugačiji način riješe problem.


Ja to nigdje nisam vidjela.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne bih stvarno ulazila toliko u karakter tuđeg djeteta, ali polazim od toga da je iz svega napisanog vidljivo da se roditelji kvalitetno brinu o djetetu, i da su stvarno došli do zida, te da su u konačnici ONI ti koji trebaju raditi i na sebi, kao što i dijete jelte, treba raditi na sebi, da bi si stvorili nadam se, ne samo podnošljiv suživot, već ugodan. 
> 
> Pa mislim da je kontraproduktivno nekoga ko je već očajan, a nije "neroditelj", ići uvjeravati da je maltene čudovišan roditelj.


čudovišno je misliti da šamar nema veze. meni sve to skupa, ako hoćeš iskreno, zvuči kao da nekome nije bilo ni u peti da je šamar tako sporan. evo, ogolila sam ti svoje mišljenje do kraja, sigurno je kami sad još veća muka kad ovo čita, a šta ja mogu.
i još da dodam.. moja mala i ja se malo malo posvadimo, često na pasja kola. ja to trpam pod roditeljski staž dok ne dođu 'bolja vremena', a možda bi me netko poslao također po stručnu pomoć da me čuje. 
vjeruj mi na riječ, razmišljam o tome par dana, da mojoj tata opali ošamar ona s njim ne bi progovorila nikad više. razumiješ li koji bi joj to razmjer šoka bio.

----------


## Mima

A ja nigdje nisam vidjela da ih je netko nazvao čudovištima, pa čak niti nasilnicima (osim vlastite kćeri). Tako da bi se reklo da je dojam u očima promatrača. 

A iskreno ove rasprave ti si rekla pa sam ja onda rekla pa je ona napisala su stvarno dosta besmislene.

----------


## Mima

> čudovišno je misliti da šamar nema veze. meni sve to skupa, ako hoćeš iskreno, zvuči kao da nekome nije bilo ni u peti da je šamar tako sporan. evo, ogolila sam ti svoje mišljenje do kraja, sigurno je kami sad još veća muka kad ovo čita, a šta ja mogu.
> i još da dodam.. moja mala i ja se malo malo posvadimo, često na pasja kola. ja to trpam pod roditeljski staž dok ne dođu 'bolja vremena', a možda bi me netko poslao također po stručnu pomoć da me čuje. 
> vjeruj mi na riječ, razmišljam o tome par dana, da mojoj tata opali ošamar ona s njim ne bi progovorila nikad više. razumiješ li koji bi joj to razmjer šoka bio.


Evo, potpisat ću, i meni post zvuči kao da šamar uopće nije bio sporan.

----------


## Dijana

> evo, ogolila sam ti svoje mišljenje do kraja, sigurno je kami sad još veća muka kad ovo čita, a šta ja mogu.,


Je, sigurna sam da joj je muka, a budući da i ja sama to djelomično perpetuiram, a stvarno ne želim odmagati ženi, neću više ni sudjelovati u topicu.

----------


## betty blue

pa eto, ispada da je najvažnije da se mama ne uzruja kada joj se kaže da nije trebalo udariti dijete  :Undecided: 
nije mi jasna ta logika
kao što Adio mare kaže, moja djeca ne bi mogla sebi doći da im netko iz obitelji to napravi  :Undecided:

----------


## n.grace

svima je jasno da ne treba udarati dijete, i mami i svima ostalima ovdje.

----------


## betty blue

> svima je jasno da ne treba udarati dijete, i mami i svima ostalima ovdje.


nisam sigurna da je svima jasno
stekla sam dojam da neke forumašice prvi put čuju da nije dobro udarati dijete (ne mislim na pokretačicu topica)
a za neke druge koje to znaju, imam dojam da ne priznaju razmjer štete koji šamar djetetu i obiteljskom odnosu čini

----------


## ivana_014_

Znači imam 3 sestre sve mlađe od mene. I još 4 brata. Tata nam je vojna ličnost. Kad smo bili bezobrazni, drsko odgovarali itd, bili su nam oduzeti mobiteli, kompjuteri, gledanje tv-a, sve iz sobe osim kreveta. Moje seke su u školu išle odjevene kako im je on pripremio ako si bile zločeste. On je našao svima ono što njima najviše smeta pa ih je tako kažnjavao. I to je stvarno palilo. Danas roditelji misle da je klincima mob potreban, ali nije. Uzmite joj ga. Šminka ako joj je sastavni dio uzmite joj. Moj tata je svima dao 10 minuta tuširanja. Jer 8 djece je mnogo vode. Tko nije izašao u roku isključio bi vodu na ventilu i ugasio svjetlo u wcu. Pa se snađi. Problemi su se rješavali istog trena.

----------


## Kaae

Prilicno je jasno da je, onako generalno gledajuci, "povremeni samar" sasvim solidna odgojna metoda kad, eto, dijete pretjera. Ako je dijete mladje, onda je ok da ga se malo udari po peleni jer to bas i ne boli, a djecu bez pelena je bolje preko nosa, jer valjda ni to ne boli bas previse, a svakako ih natjera da se barem na tren zamisle (nad pogresnim stvarima, vjerojatno).

Svakako se manje broji ako je udarac dovoljno odmjeren da ne ostavi trag na nekoliko dana (jer to vec moze zagristi u nasilje, s obzirom da bi drugi mogli vidjeti sto se dogodilo).

Tako nekako ispada da je ok, zar ne?

----------


## pulinka

> Znači imam 3 sestre sve mlađe od mene. I još 4 brata. Tata nam je vojna ličnost. Kad smo bili bezobrazni, drsko odgovarali itd, bili su nam oduzeti mobiteli, kompjuteri, gledanje tv-a, sve iz sobe osim kreveta. Moje seke su u školu išle odjevene kako im je on pripremio ako si bile zločeste. On je našao svima ono što njima najviše smeta pa ih je tako kažnjavao. I to je stvarno palilo. Danas roditelji misle da je klincima mob potreban, ali nije. Uzmite joj ga. Šminka ako joj je sastavni dio uzmite joj. Moj tata je svima dao 10 minuta tuširanja. Jer 8 djece je mnogo vode. Tko nije izašao u roku isključio bi vodu na ventilu i ugasio svjetlo u wcu. Pa se snađi. Problemi su se rješavali istog trena.



Majko mila šta nije u redu sa mnom... ja bih u svim ovim scenarijima preklinjala tvog oca da mi radije zvizne šamar.

----------


## anita83

Po zadnji put ću reći da ne opravdavam nasilje. Ni prema djeci ni prema ženi ni prema bilo kome. Žao mi je što su neke moj post tako shvatile al ja to nisam rekla. Zar je jedan šamar u 13 godina curice nasilje? Zar je udarac po peleni kad se dijete doslovno guši od plača i kad nijedna metoda ne djeluje a ti se bojiš za to dijete i znaš da će se od tog štrecnit i prestat zar je to nasilje?? Ti Peterlin ako ćeš ić s foruma zbog mojih stavova idi šta da ti kažem....Hvala curama koje su me shvatile

----------


## Kosjenka

> . Zar je jedan šamar u 13 godina curice nasilje? Zar je udarac po peleni kad se dijete doslovno guši od plača i kad nijedna metoda ne djeluje a ti se bojiš za to dijete i znaš da će se od tog štrecnit i prestat zar je to nasilje??


Je, nasilje je.
nisam bez grijeha, pukla sam više puta. Nisam šamarala i šutala djecu, niti ih gađala stvarima, ali sam znala biti grublja, grublje povući, baciti nešto ...
Sramim se samo kada se sjetim toga, te moje nemoći, nekontroliranog bijesa i njihovih preplašenih pogleda.
Istina je da živimo u svijetu gdje se i dalje podrazumijeva kako bi rekla light nasilje, svijet gdje djeca zaslužuju šamare. Za početak ajde da barem ne opravadamo roditelje koji su pukli, nego da im se pomogne da pronađu način kako se nositi sa tantrumima od 2-15godina.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Znači imam 3 sestre sve mlađe od mene. I još 4 brata. Tata nam je vojna ličnost. Kad smo bili bezobrazni, drsko odgovarali itd, bili su nam oduzeti mobiteli, kompjuteri, gledanje tv-a, sve iz sobe osim kreveta. Moje seke su u školu išle odjevene kako im je on pripremio ako si bile zločeste. On je našao svima ono što njima najviše smeta pa ih je tako kažnjavao. I to je stvarno palilo. Danas roditelji misle da je klincima mob potreban, ali nije. Uzmite joj ga. Šminka ako joj je sastavni dio uzmite joj. Moj tata je svima dao 10 minuta tuširanja. Jer 8 djece je mnogo vode. Tko nije izašao u roku isključio bi vodu na ventilu i ugasio svjetlo u wcu. Pa se snađi. Problemi su se rješavali istog trena.


ovo pišeš da se požališ?
ili smatraš da je to dobar način odgoja?

sry, ja bih rekla da ti je otac dvojna ličnost, a ne samo vojna   :Sad:

----------


## Riri92

Ivana i kod mene je tata uvijek bio vojna ličnost. I bilo je slično kao kod tebe. Ali ne bih nikako podržala takvo ponašanje. Ako gledam po sebi, od nas djece je zaradio samo da ga se smrtno bojimo i da se pokupimo svatko u svoju sobu ako dođe ljut s posla ili nešto slično jer smo znali šta će biti dalje. Ne mogu pisati o savjetima jer nemam iskustva, ali cure su već sve rekle. Samo sam htjela reći svoje iskustvo u takvoj vrsti odgoja. Meni je to krivo na toliko puno načina da ih ne mogu ni nabrojati. 

KAMI tebi sretno, mislim da su ti cure dosta pomogle.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Po zadnji put ću reći da ne opravdavam nasilje. Ni prema djeci ni prema ženi ni prema bilo kome. Žao mi je što su neke moj post tako shvatile al ja to nisam rekla. Zar je jedan šamar u 13 godina curice nasilje? Zar je udarac po peleni kad se dijete doslovno guši od plača i kad nijedna metoda ne djeluje a ti se bojiš za to dijete i znaš da će se od tog štrecnit i prestat zar je to nasilje?? Ti Peterlin ako ćeš ić s foruma zbog mojih stavova idi šta da ti kažem....Hvala curama koje su me shvatile


A što misliš, zašto sam ja napisala onaj post sa ženskom glavom? Imala sam samo jedan motiv, pokazati kako izgleda kad si s druge strane plota. Budući da ti se nije svidjelo kad se netko nasilno postavi prema tebi, a radi se "samo" o jednoj namjerno gruboj i uvredljivoj rečenici, nadam se da si shvatia. Sad ti je valjda jasno kako izgleda kad dobiješ šamar. Šamar je nasilje i nema opravdanja. A sad se gubim odavde prije  nego odvalim još koji verbalni šamar. Tko je shvatio, shvatio je. Tko nije, nema šanse da shvati.

----------


## anita83

Ok nadam se da si ispunila koju god svrhu da si imala za ispunit

----------


## ivana_014_

> Ivana i kod mene je tata uvijek bio vojna ličnost. I bilo je slično kao kod tebe. Ali ne bih nikako podržala takvo ponašanje. Ako gledam po sebi, od nas djece je zaradio samo da ga se smrtno bojimo i da se pokupimo svatko u svoju sobu ako dođe ljut s posla ili nešto slično jer smo znali šta će biti dalje. Ne mogu pisati o savjetima jer nemam iskustva, ali cure su već sve rekle. Samo sam htjela reći svoje iskustvo u takvoj vrsti odgoja. Meni je to krivo na toliko puno načina da ih ne mogu ni nabrojati. 
> 
> KAMI tebi sretno, mislim da su ti cure dosta pomogle.


Ali gledaj sad. Ja se nikad nisam usudila reći neću. Nit mi je palo napamet nepoštivanje roditelja. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti ali bio je on dobar kad smo mi bili dobri. Ovako se ponašao sam kad smo mi bili bezobrazni. 
Evo sa zadnje dvoje nikad ga nema doma. Radi vani. I njih dvoje 11 i 16 god ne slušaju mamu uopće. Markiraju. Kućne poslove im nikad nije palo na pamet da trebaju raditi. Ako ih se zamoli da nešto naprave, neće to napraviti. U školi 100 jedinica. Kad im kažeš da uče oni bulje u mob. Oduzmeš mobitel oni nađu drugu zanimaciju. Znači tu se vidi razlika u odgoju. Ogromna.

----------


## sirius

> Ali gledaj sad. Ja se nikad nisam usudila reći neću. Nit mi je palo napamet nepoštivanje roditelja. Nemoj me krivo shvatiti ali bio je on dobar kad smo mi bili dobri. Ovako se ponašao sam kad smo mi bili bezobrazni. 
> Evo sa zadnje dvoje nikad ga nema doma. Radi vani. I njih dvoje 11 i 16 god ne slušaju mamu uopće. Markiraju. Kućne poslove im nikad nije palo na pamet da trebaju raditi. Ako ih se zamoli da nešto naprave, neće to napraviti. U školi 100 jedinica. Kad im kažeš da uče oni bulje u mob. Oduzmeš mobitel oni nađu drugu zanimaciju. Znači tu se vidi razlika u odgoju. Ogromna.


Ne, tu se vidi razlika u katakteru. Ne odgoju.

----------


## Riri92

Neću ja tebe krivo shvatiti, ja točno znam o čemu pričaš. Samo se meni upalila neka lampica u glavi nakon x godina takvog života pa sam shvatila da ne bi trebalo biti tako da je on dobar kad smo mi dobri. I isto se nikad nisam usudila reći neću. Složila bih se da se vidi razlika u odgoju jer je meni tata isto otišao van taman kad je brat bio u pubertetu. Vidi se razlika, i kod mene je tako. Ali ta razlika se vidi jer on nije razvio pravi strah od tate za razliku od mene i sestre. Nikako to ne mogu vidjeti kao dobar odgoj, to je bilo slušanje iz straha da ne budem prebijena, eto. Da sam ga htjela slušati, nisam. Da sam se slagala s njegovim stavovima, nisam. Ali slušala sam.

----------


## sirius

Ivana 014,  moja prva zelja kako roditelja jest da djeca postuju -sebe.
Posljedicno tome da postuju mene i svog oca , kako i druge ljude. Ali prvo sebe. Da shvate da njihova markiranja, lose ocjene zbog nedostatka truda ( s tim se treba biti oprezan da se bude siguran da uzrok losih ocjena nisu neke poteskoce ili konflikti ) i sve ostsle glupostu u prvom redu utjece lose na njih. Meni ne trebaju djeca koja su po špagi nego ona koja razmisljaju svojim glavom. Necu ja visiti nad njima kad odrastu i govoriti im sto je dobro , a sto lose. Ja im nisam neprijatelj, niti netko tko stoji sa bičem iz nad njih i zamahuje( slikovito). Sto opet ne znaci da granica nema, ali sigurno necemo provoditi silu i vojnicku stegu , to nije nas stil. Ne zelim da se mene moja djeca boje i da misle da mi se ne mogu obratiti kad imaju ozbiljan problem. 
Da li je to dobro ili lose vrijeme ce pokazati. Roditeljstvo  je maraton, ne sprint . Pa cemo vidjeti u njihovoj odrasloj dobi koliko smo dobro odradili posao obzirom na okolnosti i niihov karakter.

----------


## čokolada

Ali, Ivana_014_, tu nije problem što vam tate sad nema, nego što mama nema autoritet jednak kao tata (bolje rečeno, prepustila je tati upravljanje).

----------


## sirius

> Ali, Ivana_014_, tu nije problem što vam tate sad nema, nego što mama nema autoritet jednak kao tata (bolje rečeno, prepustila je tati upravljanje).


Totalno. 
Ili djeca nisu navikla na neku normalnu disciplinu vec samo na celicnu cizmu? Nemam pojma? Sto uopce djeca sa 11 i 14 godina imaju markirati. Totalno su premladi za tako nesto, osim ako nisu u nekom gadnim otporu ili problemima. To je meni za strucnu pomoc.

----------


## čokolada

Doduše, često je u višečlanim obiteljima da disciplina slabi s najmlađima. Roditelji ostare i umore se od nadgledanja. A i svi titraju oko najmlađih.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ali, Ivana_014_, tu nije problem što vam tate sad nema, nego što mama nema autoritet jednak kao tata (bolje rečeno, prepustila je tati upravljanje).


X

i ovo što je sirius napisala o poštivanju sebe.

šta ja znam, meni moja djeca nikad nisu rekla neću.
ako ja kažem da nešto naprave, a oni u tom trenutku iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mogu, ne žele, blablablba,
slobodni su reći napravit ću to za 5 minuta, pola sata, dva sata,
jer sada radim nešto drugo, odmorio/la bih se... bilo što. oko svega se možemo dogovoriti.
ako smatram da se treba napraviti odmah, onda objasnim zašto bi se to moralo napraviti odmah
i oni to naprave.
stvar je i u stavu s moje strane, jednostavno nisam navikla ići đonom.

----------


## tangerina

ako ti djeca nikad nisu rekla neću, stvar je malo i u njima  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Doduše, često je u višečlanim obiteljima da disciplina slabi s najmlađima. Roditelji ostare i umore se od nadgledanja. A i svi titraju oko najmlađih.


Ima dosta i u tome.

----------


## MalaRiba

> Nemoj me krivo shvatiti ali bio je on dobar kad smo mi bili dobri. Ovako se ponašao sam kad smo mi bili bezobrazni. 
> .


Podsjetilo me na ovo:

imam jednog kolegu na poslu, psiholog je po struci. Ide već par godina na psihoterapiju i nedavno mi je otkrio da tek sada shvaća da ima to nešto, taj neki osjećaj, ako je mama sretna, sve je dobro, ako mama nije sretna ništa neće biti dobro. Jako me ovo dotaklo. Naravno da nas djeca usrećuju i mi njh. Naravno da je ljepša atmosfera u kući ako su svi imali ok dan i ok su volje. ALI ne treba biti presudno. To da se stalno stalno stalno moje dijete ponaša na taj i taj način da bi mene usrećilo, udovoljilo mi kako bih ja bila zadovoljna i onda i kućna atmosfera ok...to mi je prestrašno, i pokušavam kćeri sve više i više i više pokazivati da je njeno ponašanje njena odgovornost, radi NJE i ljudi oko nje, a ne da bih ja ili njen tata bili sretni. A imala je problema u ponašanju, pred cca 3 godine, ispravilo se samo ne na temeljima toga 'jer su mama i tata tako rekli', nego na temeljima toga da se mora znati što je ispravno a što krivo, da se mora preuzimati odgovornost za svoje postupke.

----------


## Tashunica

> ako ti djeca nikad nisu rekla neću, stvar je malo i u njima


naravno da je stvar i u njima, ali je stvar i u meni i kako sam ja posložila stvari.
da sam se ja drugačije ponašala prema njima, nego što jesam,
vrlo je vjerojatno da bi i oni bili drugačiji.
jer nisu moja djeca mirne bubice.

----------


## Tashunica

uostalom imamo mi još jedan pubertet za dovršit, vidjet ćemo kako će biti.
ja ću nastaviti ovako, pokazalo se uspješto, 
imam odraslo, razumno, empatično, vrijedno dijete
što je meni najbitnije.

----------


## tangerina

ma čisto, sjećam se svog čuđenja kad su mi djeca počela odgovarat sa neću, iskreno sam u čudu bila kako sad da reagiram
objasniš, a oni opet: neću

onda sam se vratila i na rečenicu koja mi je prije bila SF: nema neću, mamu se mora slušat

----------


## sirius

Moji ne kazu " necu" , ali kazu : " ne mogu" , " ne znam" ,  " zasto bas ja?!"...ili se prave da nisu culi , to je najcesece kod ovog starijeg. :Grin:

----------


## Mima

bolje neću nego evo sad ću (ili: budem)

----------


## Tashunica

> ma čisto, sjećam se svog čuđenja kad su mi djeca počela odgovarat sa neću, iskreno sam u čudu bila kako sad da reagiram
> objasniš, a oni opet: neću
> 
> onda sam se vratila i na rečenicu koja mi je prije bila SF: nema neću, mamu se mora slušat


ajme sad tek kužim da ti govoriš o manjoj djeci, ja o pubertetlijama.

----------


## Tashunica

naravno da je bilo neću, dok su bili manji.

----------


## tangerina

> ajme sad tek kužim da ti govoriš o manjoj djeci, ja o pubertetlijama.


je, o malima pričam  :Smile:  a naravno devetogodišnjak je već evoluirao do tog goreg evo sad ću

----------


## Tashunica

i da se razumijemo, nije da nije bilo svađa i svega što ide uz pubertet,
mali još nije krenuo s tim, to tek čekam i brusim jezik  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> imam odraslo, razumno, empatično, vrijedno dijete
> što je meni najbitnije.


 :Heart: 

često razmišljam što zapravo želim svojoj djeci, odnosno kuda bih htjela da moj (naš) odgoj vodi, ovo je otprilike to
osim ovih kompetencija koje spadaju u sferu emocionalne zrelosti, htjela bih da znaju kritički razmišljati i da ne uzimaju stvari zdravo za gotovo, što znači da ih potičem da propituju autoritet, pa čak i roditeljski autoritet
ne znam, svakako imam dojam da je generacija mojih roditelja puno više važnosti pridavala tom autoritativnom stilu odgoja, a meni se čini da se na taj način zavaraju vrata znatiželji, razmišljanju izvan okvira i zapravo da jedino što radimo je da učimo djecu da budu poslušna

----------


## Angie75

> bolje neću nego evo sad ću (ili: budem)


istina  :lool: 

čim dođe Godot  :lool:

----------


## AdioMare

kakvi mali, takvi i veliki  :Grin: 
tash, imam isti princip ko ti: ako nećeš sad, može za 5 min ili pola sata. ili sat. postupno sam produljila rok na pola dana ili cijeli.
izderem se samo kad je hitno.
nekad sam sretna kad posluša iz prve, a nekada odnesem ja. lakše mi je samoj odnijet, nego da me dijete ne posluša  :Grin: 
je do roditelja, ali je i do djeteta, slažem se s tang.

a kad se sjetim onih tema prije 10, 12 godina, hahaha.. "moja sjedi i jede isključivo u sjedalici! - neće ona meni hodati uokolo i jesti!" 
naravno da sam za sve to što lijepo hoće jesti i u miru, za stolom, što lijepo spava već od 8 - ja zaslužna! :D

kako smo ono rekli? rastu djeca i mi s njima! sve je to za naše dobro!  :lool:

----------


## Tashunica

> a kad se sjetim onih tema prije 10, 12 godina, hahaha.. "moja sjedi i jede isključivo u sjedalici! - neće ona meni hodati uokolo i jesti!" 
> naravno da sam za sve to što lijepo hoće jesti i u miru, za stolom, što lijepo spava već od 8 - ja zaslužna! :D


sjećam se kad je moj uposlio cijeli elipso, imao je blizu tri godine.
došli mi kupit suđericu, a izašli sa vrištećim djetetom koje smo jedva izvukli iz veš mašine.
bio je kao da je vragu iz torbe ispao.

betty slažem se s tobom o ovom dijelu preispitivanja autoriteta i kritičkom razmišljanju.

----------


## pepi

> istina 
> 
> čim dođe Godot


ili : zašto baš ja ? zašto ne ona/on? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## seni

moja kaze : odmah (pa tako nekoliko puta)
ja dodam: ne odmah, nego sad!
a nademo se na sredini.

----------


## tanja_b

> moja kaze : odmah (pa tako nekoliko puta)
> ja dodam: ne odmah, nego sad!
> a nademo se na sredini.


I kod nas je "odmah" zamijenilo ono antologijsko "evo sad ću"  :Grin: 
"Budem" nije nikad ni bilo u upotrebi jer sam valjda kod prvog pokušaja rekla da znam iz vlastitog iskustva što znači upotreba futura II u tom kontekstu  :Grin:  (bio je tad već dovoljno velik da shvati).

Sad najčešće kaže "da" ili "dobro" i ne napravi ništa  :Rolling Eyes:   ali ponekad se i iznenadim.

----------


## Jelena

Kao roditelj tražim učinkovite načine korigiranja neprihvatljivih ponašanja. Nekad mi ide dobro, češće mi ne ide  :Smile: 
Trenutno sam odabrala samo jednu frontu na kojoj se borim, ostalo nije tako bitno. Bitno je sačuvat živote, doslovno. Ali ja pišem o malom djetetu.

Što se tiče prihvatljivog i neprihvatljivog ponašanja roditelja, svi nekad poludimo, to je sigurno. Ali iz perspektive djeteta meni je bilo stoput draže da me netko trkne, pa i udari, nego da se izdere na mene i onda još nastavi malo zvocati. (Ne)učinkovitost je po meni podjednaka. Samo tko će uvijek imati mir za konstruktivnim razgovorom. Pogotovo kad treba gasit vatru.

----------


## Jelena

Hoću reći - meni je barem jednako: "ponekad se derem" kao "ponekad trknem dijete" da prestane s nekom radnjom.
I neću prva baciti kamen, samo kažem, piše se "OK priznajem derem se, ali mi je udaranje uuuuuužasno."

----------


## Mima

Je li ti i sad prihvatljivije da te netko udari nego da se dere na tebe?

----------


## Jelena

Jednako mi je.

----------


## Mima

Iskreno, ne vjerujem to uopće.

----------


## Jelena

> Iskreno, ne vjerujem to uopće.


Ne moraš. Zašto bi. Ako ti je kulturološki prihvatljivo derat se, onda to jednako poimaš kao što su roditelji sedamdesetih poimali da nije drama kad te se malo udari. Dobro, oni su išli i korak dalje da je to čak i poželjno.

----------


## Jelena

Ja govorim iz svojih cipela, gdje mi je fizička bol nebitna, a psihički sam ponižena i kad se netko dere na mene i kad me udari.

----------


## Mima

Ne bih rekla da tako poimam, jer ne mislim da je deranje prihvatljivo, a kamoli poželjno. Ali ne poimam niti da je jednako kao udarac, jer nije. Udaranje je narušavanje tjelesnog integriteta i dostojanstva. 

Kad je tebe zadnji puta netko udario pa d amožeš reći da je to jednako kao kad netko viče na tebe?

----------


## summer

ni moji bas ne govore necu
ako i izleti, onako u cudu i iskrenoj zaprepastenosti zasto su oni odabrani za taj teski zadatak odnosenja smeca, npr.
ja samo kazem, o da, hoces
i bi tako, jer objasnim zasto nesto treba/mora, a na objasnjenja i mir jos uvijek reagiraju  :Smile: 

ali zato ima toga da precuju, ili 'sad cu', ili 'evo samo da'... (popuni, ali najcesce je 'zavrsim level')
ili skrecu na onog drugog pa imamo zanimljive razgovore tipa
- t, ajde peri zube!
- a je li ih k opra'?
uf

na temu udaranja i deranja, jedna moja frendica je materi, tijekom govorancije nakon sto je dosta zakasnila kuci nakon tuluma, rekla - ajde molim te prestani vise govorit i opali mi trisku da mogu ic lec
mislim da je bilo i trcanja oko stola jer se pobojala da ce dobit i vise od triske  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Ja bih svog mozda pljusnula ponekad , ali ne mogu ga dohvatiti. Djeli nas 30+ cm razlike , a on umire od smjeha kad spomenem da bih ga jos mogla istuci. :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

ja sam mama od monologa i repeticije  :Razz:  pa iznova i iznova ... ali ne mogu si pomoći ... kad me razljute mogu po istome drviti dooosta vremena


a djeca u u kategorji - evo, sad ću - nikada nije bilo neću
da barem kažu neću, onda bih znala na čemu sam, ovako to "evo,sad ću" može trajati (i obično i traje) dok ja ne dreknem

----------


## čokolada

Ja i danas brojim do 3. Ne znam kako, ali pali  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## tangerina

Ima raznih vrsta deranja
Jedna je stvar obično deranje kao npr kad im sto puta kažeš pa ti prekipi pa zaurlaš
A drugo je ono kad se prelije bijes, ja to zovem da se pretvorim u strašnog zmaja, to mi se dogodilo tek mali broj puta, ali onaj osjećaj kad se prelije frustracija u nekakav bijes koji samo izlazi
Bome po izrazu lica svoje djece u takvoj situaciji rekla bih da je to vrlo blizu fizičkom nasilju
A onda poseban je nivo što u nekim obiteljima u tim urlanjima znaju bit potpuno normalni užasno uvredljivi I otrovni izrazi

----------


## magriz

> na temu udaranja i deranja, jedna moja frendica je materi, tijekom govorancije nakon sto je dosta zakasnila kuci nakon tuluma, rekla - ajde molim te prestani vise govorit i opali mi trisku da mogu ic lec
> mislim da je bilo i trcanja oko stola jer se pobojala da ce dobit i vise od triske


ja mojoj. dobila sam i trisku i duplu bukvicu nakon toga :rolleyes:

----------


## sasa

> Ima raznih vrsta deranja
> Jedna je stvar obično deranje kao npr kad im sto puta kažeš pa ti prekipi pa zaurlaš
> A drugo je ono kad se prelije bijes, ja to zovem da se pretvorim u strašnog zmaja, to mi se dogodilo tek mali broj puta, ali onaj osjećaj kad se prelije frustracija u nekakav bijes koji samo izlazi
> Bome po izrazu lica svoje djece u takvoj situaciji rekla bih da je to vrlo blizu fizičkom nasilju
> A onda poseban je nivo što u nekim obiteljima u tim urlanjima znaju bit potpuno normalni užasno uvredljivi I otrovni izrazi


Slazem se. Sto je najbolje mene kad je tako prelilo uopce nisam urlala, a mislim da sam pocinila vecu povredu nego kad ponekad posizim jer opet nije spremio tanjur za sobom.
Ipak fizicko nasilje stavljam u posebnu kategoriju bas radi povrede tjelesnog integriteta i poruke da je u redu tuci kad nam nesto ne odgovara ili kad je netko neposlusan.

----------


## larmama

Kod mene ima i neću i budem i sad ću. I lakše se nosim s druga dva.

----------


## Jelena

> Kad je tebe zadnji puta netko udario pa d amožeš reći da je to jednako kao kad netko viče na tebe?


E da neki dan netko nije na mene vikao, mogla bih ti odgovoriti da nitko ni ne viče na mene u odrasloj dobi, jer se prije toga isto ne sjecam da je od punoljetnosti netko na mene vikao. Govorim zapravo iz perspektive djeteta.
Al slazem se da su razlike. Nije isto bijes i kontinuirano zvocanje, ili jak udarac nekim predmetom il kad te netko malo "trkne usput". Šamara se zbilja ne sjecam od roditelja. Dobila sam jednom u srednjoj od nekog decka samar. Svasta si ljudi dozvole. Taj je zivio neki holivudski stil.

----------


## jelena.O

> ja sam mama od monologa i repeticije  pa iznova i iznova ... ali ne mogu si pomoći ... kad me razljute mogu po istome drviti dooosta vremena
> 
> 
> a djeca u u kategorji - evo, sad ću - nikada nije bilo neću
> da barem kažu neću, onda bih znala na čemu sam, ovako to "evo,sad ću" može trajati (i obično i traje) dok ja ne dreknem


I kolko traje sad ću i budem?

----------


## Lili75

Kod moje djece nije nikad bilo "neću", kćerka skoro sve napravi odmah čim je se zamoli, sinu se nekad treba ponovit nekoliko puta. Sad ga malo "uvježbavam" da dobije na brzini  :Grin:  (svako malo ga zamolim da mi nešto donese, odnese i sl., popravlja se zlato malo), pa čak i iz prve odmah napravi. 

Ako moram ponavljat, pretvorim se u aždaju i krenem urlat, a to baš ne volim.
"Najstariji" član obitelji zna bit u otporu povremeno  :Grin:  (kaže da mu previše "naredbi" izdam odjednom, a to su zamolbe da nešto napravi) i nekad neće odmah, al čim ja okrenem glavu prione ...kukulele... :lool: 

Edit:
i kćerki bi dala i par sati da kaže "sad ću" jer je inače uvijek spremna pomoći svakome  :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Iskreno, ponekad poželim da čujem taj "neću", bilo od sina, ili od muža, pa da onda na licu mjesta raspravimo zašto neće i što predlaže kao protuprijedlog.
Ovako, stalno slušam to "dobro" i "evo sad ću", samo da me se riješe, a onda bude kao u onom vicu "Fifi, dođi il' ne dođi"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lili75

kad moj darling ne bi napravio taj tren ono što sam ga zamolila, ja se toga sigurno ne bih latila.

Ono bolo mi je oči za poludit, al stisnula bi zube i prošla pored toga da ne dodirnem. Izdržala sam par puta (teškom mukom) pa je shvatio da ga to svejedno čeka a ovako u međuvremenu dobije još i bukvicu, mislim da mu je ljepše bez bukvice  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

ah, pa ni moja ne veli eksplicitno da neće, ali "kasnije", "zašto jaa", "de, budem", "zašto sad" i tako pola sata znači: neću, šta ne?  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> kad moj darling ne bi napravio taj tren ono što sam ga zamolila, ja se toga sigurno ne bih latila.
> 
> Ono bolo mi je oči za poludit, al stisnula bi zube i prošla pored toga da ne dodirnem. Izdržala sam par puta (teškom mukom) pa je shvatio da ga to svejedno čeka a ovako u međuvremenu dobije još i bukvicu, mislim da mu je ljepše bez bukvice


ti o mužu pričaš ili o djeci?

----------


## jelena.O

Ovo je moralo biti o mužu

----------


## Lili75

> ti o mužu pričaš ili o djeci?


*Adio d*ajem sve perspektive na uvid, i djecu i muža, usporedbe radi  :lool:

----------


## AdioMare

> *Adio d*ajem sve perspektive na uvid, i djecu i muža, usporedbe radi


ih, po tom pitanju bih se mogla samo hvaliti, moj muž je bez premca: kuha, čisti, savršeni je organizator, samostalan je, ne moraš mu ništa uprijet prstom - ali neću ga hvaliti da se ne urekne. 
a i nije baš uvijek red i poslušništvo za hvaliti - dok je takav tu, znaš da drugdje mora imati neki feler  :Grin: 
tako da, nemoj ni ti djecu previše hvaliti, izmetne ti se to začas, moraš paziti da ne urekneš  :lool:

----------


## Lili75

vidiš da samo malu uvijek hvalim (ne mogu dušu griješit, kad je dijete za poželit, al fakat puj-puj), mali ima prostora za poboljšanje  :lool: 
mužić isto svašta radi, al za dosta toga mora mu se prstom  :Grin:

----------


## silkica

Ja sam nekada zamišljala muža koji radi sve.Sad vidim da to baš i nije najidealnije.Kad ima oko za čistoću,onda vidi sve moje propuste  :Smile: .Meni nikad,ali nikad ne bi zapala za oko npr.čaša za vodu na stolu(zaboravljena).On to odmah sklanja,jer voli da je sve zategnuto :Rolling Eyes: .A onda ja ispadam manje vrijedna,a to nije istina  :Smile:  .Samo sam opuštenija :Laughing: .

I moja starija je divna,a manja ima prostora za poboljšanje.
Ima nešto u tome da su mlađa razmaženija.A stvarno se trudim da imam isti odnos.Mrzim ono:"Ona je mlađa,pusti je" ili sl.I opet džaba.

----------


## Lili75

*silkice*, pa moj je muški  :lool: 
ima da ga istreniram da bude jednog dana dobar ženi ...a ha..

----------


## silkica

Ajd ga istreniraj ,pa da mu podmetnem moju neistreniranu curu :Laughing: .Nekad u budućnosti,mislim  :Smile: .

----------


## Lili75

a da se ne opustili oboje u kombinaciji  :lool:

----------

